# محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه



## Asheq Al-Haqq (24 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و الصلاة و السلام على محمد و اله الطيبين والحمد لله رب العالمين . اما بعد : سلامي على جميع الاخوه و الاخوات سواء كانوا في الدين ام في اللانسانيه , لدي بعض الاسئله العقليه و ارجو كل الرجاء الاجابه عليها اجابات مختصره و مفيده.مع العلم ان هدفي منها هو تبيان الصحيح من الخطا باستخدام نعمه الهيه عظيمه و هي العقل.         الاسئله : 1-من هو خالق الارقام ؟ 2-اوليست الارقام عموما و الرقم 3 خصوصا دليل على النقص و الحدود ؟ 3-لماذا الرقم 3 بلذات لديه كل هذه الاهميه و القداسه مع العلم ان الارقام كلها كانت معدومه ( 3-3=0) ؟ 4-هل يجوز ان ننسب ما هو ناقص و محدود الى وجود لا حدود لكماله ؟ 5-من الذي خلق كل الاشياء و من هذه الاشياء الاقنوم و الاقانيم؟ 6-هل يستوي الخالق و المخلوق او الوجود و العدم ؟ و لكم جزيل الشكر و ارجو من الاخوه المحترمين القائمين على هذا المنتدى عرض موضوعي لاهميته بلنسبة لي شخصيا لاني فعلا اود معرفة اراء و ردود اخواني و اخواتي في الانسانيه .


----------



## ساره (24 مارس 2007)

اسئلة مفيدة وانا انتظر الرد معك


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (24 مارس 2007)

1_الارقام مش مخلوقه .........الارقام مبتكره من العقل البشرى الذى خلقه الله
2_مش فاهم السؤال !!!!!!!!!
3_لا غلط......الرقم 7 هو اللى له دلاله خاصه يعنى المسيحين عندهم 7 اسرار الكنسيه والمسلسين 7 سموات و7 اراضى واليهود الشمعدان السباعى وعدد ايام الاسبوع 7 وعدد الوان قوس قزح 7 وغيره
4_لا 
5_اولا احنا مش بنقول انو احنا بنعبد 3 الهه هما واحد بس ...موضوع 3 دول الجهله بس هما اللى بيقولوا كده
6_لا
7_حضرتك بتكررى الاسئله بشكل رهيب.
**ممكن نعتبر دى اجابات مبدئيه على سؤالك .


----------



## My Rock (24 مارس 2007)

Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> 1-من هو خالق الارقام ؟




الارقام ليست مخلوق
فالارقام هي ابتكار بشري




> 2-اوليست الارقام عموما و الرقم 3 خصوصا دليل على النقص و الحدود ؟ 3


 
اذا كان 3 نقص و حدود, ماذا عن رقم 1؟




> -لماذا الرقم 3 بلذات لديه كل هذه الاهميه و القداسه مع العلم ان الارقام كلها كانت معدومه ( 3-3=0)


 
دي نكتة و لا ايه؟ 




> 4-هل يجوز ان ننسب ما هو ناقص و محدود الى وجود لا حدود لكماله ؟


 
لا يجوز.. طفلة و عجوز.. دي تبقى دخلة مأنبلة..

لا لا يجوز





> 5-من الذي خلق كل الاشياء و من هذه الاشياء الاقنوم و الاقانيم؟


 
هل تعرف ما معنى اقنوم لستأل هذا السؤال التافه؟




> 6-هل يستوي الخالق و المخلوق او الوجود و العدم ؟


 

لا لا يستوي..


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (24 مارس 2007)

اولا اشكركم على الاجابه على اسئلتي . ردي للاخ ماي روك : 1-ما هو معنى كلمه ابتكار ؟ ثانيا ان كانت الارقام ابتكار من العقل البشري فلعقل البشري ايضا مخلوق _ 2-نحن لا نقصد عندما نقول الله واحد ان الله سبحانه محدود لا ابدا بل معنى كلامنا هو انه سبحانه الوجود الوحيد الذي يملك الكمال المطلق من كل الاتجاهات و لا يفعل الا ما هو متماشي و متساير مع كماله الازلي الابدي و لا يمكن ان ينسب الى ذاته اللا محدوده كل ما هو ناقص و قابل للانعدام (0=3-3 لكن لامحدود-لامحدود=؟ مستحيل) و بما ان الرقم 3  من اساسيات نظرية الثالوث او التثليث فهذا الرقم محتاج او ناقص . __3- لا يا اخي مش نكته لكن اذا شغلت عقلك اشوي راح تشوف اي شي ممكن ان (ينعدم) و يفنى ناقص و مخلوق و على هذا الاساس كل الارقام داله على حدود الشي (مثلا تقول لشخص كم عمرك او كم وزنك فيقو مثلا عمري 20 سنه و وزني 90kg فسيكون الرقم 20 حد العمر و الرقم90 حد الوزن و لانه هذه الارقام  محدوده و ليست (ازليه) فهي تقبل الزياده و النقصان . ___4- اذا كان هذا جوابك فاذا كيف تنسب رقم محدود الى ذات غير محدوده و ازليه و كل الرقام ليست ازليه بدليل ان كل ما هو محدود ناقص و كل ناقص (مخلوق) __5-لعلمك يا اخ ماي روك و الى كل احبائي في الانسانيه اني كنت من الزوار المستمرين على هذا المنتدى . نعم اني اعلم ان معنى الاقنوم = صفه ذاتيه او جوهريه للذات الالهيه المقدسه . لكن اعلم ايضا ان كل الذوات و الصفات لم توجد من العدم لان العدم لا يخلق شي فكل شي بهذا الوجود مخلوق الا الوجود الازلي الذي خلق كل شي و بما انه خلق (كل شي) فمحال ان يكون هو مخلوق فتأمل . و عندي سؤال و هو لماذا تقتصر الذات الالهيه على ثلاثة اقانيم فقط ؟ انتم تقولون باختصار ان : 1--اقنوم الاب = اي ان الله موجود بذاته و ليس مجرد فكره و 2--اقنوم الابن = اي الله ناطق بكلمته و لديه العقل المطلق و تقولون كيف لا يكون الله ناطقا بكلمته و هو الذي خلقنا ناطيقين و عاقلين , 3--اقنوم الروح القدس=اي ان الله حي بروحه و تقولون كيف ان الله الذي خلق الحياة و الارواح يكون هو فاقد للروح و هاذا موجز عن نظرية الثالوث المقدس . اذا كانت هذه نظرية الثالوث فاسمع نظرية الرابوع : بعد الاقانيم الثلاث يمكن ان يقال __4--اقنوم القوه = اي ان الله ذو قوه لا محدوده و اقول كيف يمكن ان يخلقنا الله قادرين و هو فاقد للقوه __________ و نظرية الخاموس :--5اقنوم الاراده= اي ان الله لذو اراده و ارادة الله فوق كل شي و هل يمكن ان نكون نحن مريدين و كارهين و يكون الله مسلوب الاراده_________نظرية السادوس __ الاقنوم السادس _6اقنوم الحب =اي ان الله محب و ان ام يكن الله محبا  لما خلقنا و اخرجنا من العدم و فدانا (كما تقولون) فكيف يمكن ان نكون نحن محبين و كارهين و لا يكون الله كذلك.و ارجو الاجابه على الاسئله التاليه و لكم جزيل الشكر .             1-هل الله (محتاج للروح) لكي يحيا ؟_2-هل يعدم الوجود الذاتي الالهي ان لم تكن الاقانيم الثلاث و هل هذا الوجود (الازلي الابدي) محتاج الى هذه الصفات الجوهريه؟_3-هل هذه الاقانيم محتاجه الى بعضها بعضا ؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (24 مارس 2007)

+

الاخ الحبيب Asheq Al-Haqq

بداية أحب أن اخبرك بأننا نؤمن (( بوحدانية )) الله .. و بلا هذا الايمان نكون غير مسيحين بالمره .. و اما عن (( الثالوث الاقدس )) فنحن نؤمن بان الله واحد وليس ثالث ثلاثة و لكن فكرة التثليث هذه تبين بالاكثر شىء عن طبيعة الله و كينونته الغير محدوده .. ارجوا ان تفهم كلامى جيداً .. فأنت تؤمن بالله .. عظيم .. و تؤمن بوحدانيته .. عظيم جداً .. و لكن هل لديك أدنى فكرة عن الله .. ما هو .. كيف يكون .. كل ما تعلمه هو مجرد صفات عنه .. كما سبق وقولت عن الرابوع والخاموس وتلك المسميات العجيبة الغريبه ! .. فعندما نقول ان الله ثالوث واحد .. وواحد بثالوثه .. لا نقصد إطلاقاً الانفصال .. فرقم ثلاثة هذا الذى إستعنت أنت به فى حديثك ... كل (( واحد صحيح )) فيه منفصل عن الآخر .. و عندما يجتمعا معاً يكونان رقم ثلاثة .. أليس كذلك ؟ .. هذا ما لا نؤمن به إطلاقاً .. فهما لم ينفصلا .. و لن ينفصلا ..  ولم ياتى وقت أو زمن أو حقبة زمنية  كانا منفصلين عن بعضهم البعض .. هذا لم ولن يحدث البته .. لان الله واحد و كائن منذ الازل و الى الابد بثالوثه .. فلا يمكنك اخى العزيز أن (( تحصر )) الذات الالهيه فى رقم رياضى وهو الرقم ثلاثه .. فهناك فرق بين ان تؤمن بان الله واحد مثلث الاقانيم .. و بين أن نؤمن أن الله واحد (( ذو )) ثلاثة أقانيم .. هل فهمت كلامى ؟ .. فطالما تؤمن أن الله موجود منذ الازل .. ولم يستحدث عليه شىء .. فلابد ان تؤمن أنه منذ الازل روح و منذ الازل عاقل و ناطق بكلمته و منذ الازل موجود بذاته .. اما قولك : 




> نعم اني اعلم ان معنى الاقنوم = صفه ذاتيه او جوهريه للذات الالهيه المقدسه . لكن اعلم ايضا ان كل الذوات و الصفات لم توجد من العدم لان العدم لا يخلق شي فكل شي بهذا الوجود مخلوق


 
فنحن نتحدث عن (( الله )) تبارك إسمه  .. !! .. فكيف تكون صفات (( الله )) مخلوقة ؟!!! - حاشا - أنت عندما تقول أن الله رحوم .. لقد إستخدمت فى ذلك (( تعبير بشرى )) وهو (( رحوم )) فهل بذلك تكون صفة الرحمة فى الله مخلوقة و مستحدثه ؟؟!! .. عندما نقول أن الله روح .. و نحن نؤمن أن الروح مخلوقة .. و ما من روح نراها او لا نراها تكون غير مخلوقة .. فكل الارواح مخلوقة .. و لكن عندما نقول أن الله روح ، هل يعنى ذلك أنها روح مخلوقه أيضاً ؟؟!!! - حاشا - بالطبع الله لا بداية له و لا نهاية .. ازلى ابدى .. سمردى .. عزيزى .. لا تحصر الذات الالهيه فى (( تعبيرات بشرية )) .. فالله له المجد أعلن لنا عن ذاته فى كتابه المقدس بصورة مبسطة  على قدر إدراك عقولنا لها .. و لكن عندما تتحدث عن القوة و الارادة والحب .. فهذه كلها صفات .. صفات الله تبارك إسمه .. فهناك فرق بين كون انك إنسان بذات وروح وعقل ناطق .. و بين انك إنسان رحوم وطيب وقوى و عندك إرادة .. فالانسان يقال عنه أنه إنسان حتى لو كان بلاقوة .. او حتى لو كان بلا إرادة .. الخ .. و لكن لا يمكن إطلاقاً أن يقال عنه أنه إنسان لو كان بلا روح أو عقل أو كيان .. فكيف أصلاً سيكون له وجود لو كان بلا هذه الثلاثية الاساسية فى تكوينه ؟؟!!!! 
إجابة أسئلتك الاخيرة أخى الحبيب لن تستطيع فهمها دون ان تفتح قلبك وتعطى الفرصة لبصيرتك أن تلمس الحقيقة وتشعر بها .. فسؤالك هل الله محتاج لروح كى يحيا هو فى الحقيقة سؤال غريب بالفعل ! ..فنحن و انتم نؤمن تماماً بان الله روح .. و هذا على قدر تعبيراتنا البشرية ان تصف .. فسؤالك يوحى بأن الله له ذات أخرى غير الروح وهذه الروح ما هى الا شىء يحيا به .. و كأنك تُشّبه الله بالانسان الذى له ذات مادية ملموسة و له روح لازمه له كى يحيا ويوجد ..  !! .. إن كنا نؤمن بأن الله روح .. فكيف تقول هل الله محتاج للروح كى يحيا ؟! .. و كأنك تقول : هل الله محتاج لوجوده كى يوجد ؟ .. الله يا أخى (( واجب الوجود )) أى أن وجوده لازم وضرورى .. فلا يمكن الاستغناء عن كينونته .. فبه كان كل شىء ، وبغيره لم يكن شىء مما كان .. فالله لا يحتاج إلى شىء البته .. لانه هو مكتف بذاته .. ووجوده لازم وضرورى  .. فطالما تتحدث عن الذات الالهيه لابد ان تكون حريص فى إنتقاء الفاظك و تعبيراتك .. و سؤالك الثانى يقول : هل يعدم الوجود الذاتي الالهي ان لم تكن الاقانيم الثلاث و هل هذا الوجود (الازلي الابدي) محتاج الى هذه الصفات الجوهريه؟ .. فالاقانيم الثلاثة يا أخى هى الله واحد .. و إن قولت انه لا توجد أقانيم ثلاثة فانت بذلك رفضت الايمان بالله الحقيقى .. فأنت قد تؤمن بأن الله واحد .. هذا حسناً جداً .. و لكنك قد لا تؤمن بأنه مثلث الاقانيم .. بهذا تكون قد أنكرت حقيقة ثابته عن الله تبارك إسمه .. فليس معنى ان الله مثلث الاقانيم أنه ثلاث آلهه .. حاشا .. نحن لا نؤمن بذلك .. و ينبغى عليك أولاً أن تؤمن أخى ان الاقانيم ليست (( صفات )) ولكنها الذات الالهيه نفسها التى لا يدركها أى عقل بشرى و لا يعرف عمقها و طبيعتها سوى الله ذاته ..

عذراً للحديث بقية


----------



## ابن الشرق (24 مارس 2007)

*في الحقيقة بعد هذا الخلط المتعمد 
نأتي لنوضح ... 

الآب هو الذات الالهية بكل ما تعنيه من معاني و مقاصد لا يدركها العقل البشري 
و الابن هو العقل و الكلمة 
و الروح هو الحياة اذ ان روح الذات الالهية هو روح الله القدوس و عقل و كلمة الذات الالهية هو الابن 

و الآب ناطق بالابن و حي بالروح 

اما عن الصفات التي ذكرتيها ليست اقانيم لانها صفات او مشاعر تابعة للالوهة كالقوة و المحبة 

فحتى الروح البشرية لا يمكن مقارنتها بقوة الانسان مثلا لان قوة الانسان ليست اقنوم او صفة جوهرية بل هي تابعة للروح او الجسد و كذلك المحبة اذ ان الانسان يحب الاخرين و الحب هو شعور شخصي لا كينونة كروح الانسان او جسد الانسان 


للاجابة عن اسئلتك الاخرى 

الله حي بروحه و ناطق بعقله (الكلمة)  

انا أرى محاولة لفصل الاقانيم كافراد ........ 

الاله الواحد له ثلاث اقانيم او ثلاث خصائص لله الواحد*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (26 مارس 2007)

*اشكرك اخي (ردمشن) على ردك الجميل المقرون بلدلائل و شكرا ايضا للاخ (ابن الشرق). انا اعلم يا اخوتي انكم تؤمنون باله واحد مثلث الاقانيم و الاقانيم الثلاث هي صفات جوهريه ذاتيه لا محدوده و لا تنفك عن الوجود الالهي و لتقريب النظريه للعقول البشريه بما انها ناقصه و محدوده تضربون امثله كمثال الشمعه او الشمس الخ......و تؤمنون بان المسيح هو ابن الله و كلمته و اعلم انكم لا تقصدون الابنيه الماديه او التناسايه كما عند البشر و المسيح(ع)هو الاقنوم الثاني و فدانا الله به لاجل الخطيئه التي ارتكبها ادم(ع) كما تقولون يا احبتي. و بما ان هذه المعصيه او الخطيئه ارتكبت مع الله و الله سبحانه اعظم كيان في الوجود فان كفارة هذه المعصيه ايضا يجب ان تكون كبيره متناسبه مع مقام من عصي امره. و هذا ملخص و موجز عن ايمانكم على حد علمي فان كنت مخطىء في شيء فنبهوني اخوتي . و اما ردي على الاخ ردمشن و الاخ ابن الشرق :  نحن معكم عندما تقولون اله واحد و لكن يقع الاشكال عندما تقولون (مثلث الاقانيم ) فكلمة مثلث مشتقه من ثلاث او ثلاثه و يلعب الرقم 3 دور اساسي في معنى الكلمه و كلمة مثلث او ثالوث تشير تلقائيا الى التعدديه و عندما نقول ان الانسان=عقل+جسد+روح فالانسان هنا شي واحد لكنه ((مركب)) من ثلاثة اشياء و التركيب لا يمكن الا مع المحدودات و النواقص (3=1+1+1) اي ان الثلاثه رقم واحد و لكنه مركب من ثلاثه ارقام و لكن اذا قلنا (لاحدود=؟+؟+؟) فهذا امر محال و غير ممكن . فالله سبحانه هو اللاحدود بكل معنى الكلمه و لا يختلف العاقلون ان (كل شيء كان عدما ) الا الوجود الذي كان (قبل) كل شيء و اوجد كل شيء فبلتالي ذلك الوجود الازلي كان قبل كل الذوات و الصفات و الارواح و المكان و الزمان و الكيفيه و الكلمات و معانيها و من سابع بل من تاسع المستحيلات ان يكون كمثله شي و يشبهه شي او ان يدرك بالبصر او اللمس او ان يكون في جهه او مكان او زمان معينين او ان يحاط بشيء. فبلتالي تكون صفاته هي عين ذاته فهو يبصر بما يسمع و يسمع بما يبصر و يقدر بعلمه و يعلم بقدرته و يحيا بارادته و يريد بحياته و تنقسم صفاته الي قسمين :1-صفات ثبوتيه (ازليه ابديه ) مثل القدره و العلم و الاراده و الحياة و...2-صفات عامليه مثل العدل و الرحمه و محبه الخير و الحق و العداوه للشر و الباطل و مثل الرزق و ...و كون صفاته (معدوده) فهذا يشير الى كمال الحكمه و الرحمه عند الله عز و جل لان لو كانت صفاته غير معدوده (و هذا شي ممكن و معقول) و هو خلق عقول البشر محدوده لخالف هذا العمل حكمته المطلقه. فبلتالي علينا توحيد الذات و الصفات و صفاته هي عين ذاته .و لكن نظرية الثالوث الاقدس لا تنفك عن ثلاثة احتمالات : 1-ان يكون ذلك الوجود الازلي المطلق مركبا من هذه الاقانيم او الصفات الجوهريه الثلاث. 2--انه قد حصل اتحاد بين هذه الاقانيم الثلاث و اوجد ذالك الوجود المطلق اي (الله) سبحانه. 3---ان ذالك الوجود الازلي الذي كان قبل كل شي اوجد تلك الاقانيم و اوجد كل صفات الكمال و (اضافها) الى نفسه و الاحتمالات الثلاث محاله و لاتليق مع مستوى و مقام ذلك الوجود الكامل (الله جل و علا ). و على اساس القانون العقلي الذي يقول : كل ما هو قابل للانعدام , محدود ,و كل محدود ناقص, و كل ناقص مخلوق ,, فان ال3 الذي هو من اساسيات معنى التثليث 1)قابل للانعدام (0=3-3)__2)محدود(2<3<4)__3)ناقص(1=2-3) و (5=2+3)___و بلتالي 4)لا بد ان يكون حادثا و مخلوقا.و لا يمكن ان يقال (لاحدود÷3). و لكم جزيل الشكر و ارجو ردكم.  *


----------



## ابن الشرق (26 مارس 2007)

*كما قلنا ان الله واحد ذو ثلاث خصائص جوهرية الذات الالهية و العقل و الروح. و لكن يبقى الله واحد بالرغم كونه غير محدد بأي شيئ

و الانسان ايضا هو  "روح و نفس و جسد " و الانسان واحد ايضا لكنه محدود

الله الواحد لا محدود لكنه يبقى واحد و لذلك لا عقله محدود و لا روحه محدودة

و لذلك الله غير المحدود اقانيمه الثلاثة غير محددة ايضا لا بزمان ولا بمكان و لا باي شيئ
*


----------



## ابن الشرق (26 مارس 2007)

1





> -ان يكون ذلك الوجود الازلي المطلق مركبا من هذه الاقانيم او الصفات الجوهريه الثلاث. 2--انه قد حصل اتحاد بين هذه الاقانيم الثلاث و اوجد ذالك الوجود المطلق اي (الله) سبحانه. 3---ان ذالك الوجود الازلي الذي كان قبل كل شي اوجد تلك الاقانيم و اوجد كل صفات الكمال و (اضافها) الى نفسه و الاحتمالات الثلاث محاله و لاتليق مع مستوى و مقام ذلك الوجود الكامل (الله جل و علا ). و على اساس القانون العقلي الذي يقول : كل ما هو قابل للانعدام , محدود ,و كل محدود ناقص, و كل ناقص مخلوق ,, فان ال3 الذي هو من اساسيات معنى التثليث 1)قابل للانعدام (0=3-3)__2)محدود(2<3<4)__3)ناقص(1=2-3) و (5=2+3)___و بلتالي 4)لا بد ان يكون حادثا و مخلوقا.و لا يمكن ان يقال (لاحدود÷3). و لكم جزيل الشكر و ارجو ردكم.



*اولا الله الواحد الازلي السرمدي المثلث الاقانيم موجود منذ الازل و عقله و روحه ازليين بازلية الذات الالهية الناطقة بعقل الله الحي بروحه القدوس ..... 

فعن أي اتحاد تتحدث! لا ادري. اتحاد روحه به؟!! -حاشا لله-

اما عن هذا القانون العقلي الذي اوردته انا لا ارى له اي علاقة بروح الله او بعقل الله اذ هذه الخصائص ليست صفات كالعدل و المحبة و القوة الى اخره من صفاته الكاملة ... 

و لانه هو ازلي سرمدي فلذلك عقله وروحه ازلي و سرمدي لانهم من طبيعته و جوهره

و بما انه علة كل العلل فلذلك عقله و روحه هم ايضا غير قابلين لما ذكرت ابدا 

ارجو الرد المنطقي *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (26 مارس 2007)

عزيزي يا ابن الشرق اجبني اذا قلت لك ان الله عاقل او الله ناطق او الله متكلم او الله حي او الله موجود ماذا تعني هذه الكلمات هل هي اسماء ام صفات لله ؟؟؟ و ما هو الفرق بين ان يقال ان الله حي بروحه و بين ان يقال الله قوي بقدرته ؟؟, و هل تعني عندما تقول ان الاقانيم الثلاث ازليه ان صفاته الثبوتيه التي اشرت اليها في ردي السابق غير ازليه و تقتصر الخصائص الازليه على ثلاثة صفات جوهريه (ثلاثة اقانيم) فقط ؟؟؟ و اود ان اعرف ردك على هذه الاسئله : 1)ما هو الفرق بين ان يقال (اله واحد مثلث الاقانيم) و (اله واحد مربع الاقانيم )؟؟؟___2)ما هو الفرق بين القولين التاليين اله واحد مثلث الاقانيم) و (اله واحد مثلث الصفات)؟؟؟ فان ان كان الوجود و العقل و الروح ثلاثة خصائص ازليه ابديه لا محدوده فايضا القدره و العلم و الاراده و غيرها من الصفات الثبوتيه تتساوى مع تلك الخصائص الثلاث من (كل النواحي). و شكرا ودمتم سالمين


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (26 مارس 2007)

اريد ان اعتذر عن الوجه التعبيري في ردي السابق و هو غير مقصود

***********************
*ولايهمك تم التعامل* *............................."المشرف"*


----------



## Twin (27 مارس 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااي أخي* Asheq Al-Haqq

*بصراحة أنا لا أريد التداخل في هذا الموضوع *
*لأن الأخوة أجابوك ومازالوا في تواصل معك*​ 
*ولكني سأعلق علي بعض النقاط*​


Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> عزيزي يا ابن الشرق اجبني اذا قلت لك ان الله عاقل او الله ناطق او الله متكلم او الله حي او الله موجود ماذا تعني هذه الكلمات هل هي اسماء ام صفات لله ؟؟؟ و ما هو الفرق بين ان يقال ان الله حي بروحه و بين ان يقال الله قوي بقدرته ؟؟,


 
*أعتقد أن المعني واضح أخي*
*هذا شئ وهذا أخر*​ 
*عندما أقول لك أن الله حي بروحة*
*من المستحيل *
*أن تتساوي مع قولي **أن الله قوي بقدرته*​ 
*فالحياه شئ والقوة شئ*
*فالقوة وأي صفة تريد ألصاقها بالله *
*فهي نابعة من الذات وقائمة علي الحياه*
*فالأختلاف واضح*​ 
*فأنا عندما أقول أن الله قوي بقدرته هذا صحيح*
*وبالتالي قد فهم ضمناً أنه حي بروحه*
*ومن المستحيل أن يكون قوي بقدرته وهو ميت .... "حاشا"*
*أما لو قلت أن الله حي بروحة فهذا أيضاً صحيح *
*ومنها يأتي كل شئ*
*بسبب الحياه والقيام عليها وليس هذا فقط بل لأنه الله *
*الموجود بذاته والناطق بلكمته الحي بروحة*​ 
*فالقوة ذو القدرة *
*قائمة علي الوجود لله فلا يعقل *
*أن نقول أن الله قوي بقدرته*
*دون وجوده *
*وأيضاًَ قائمة علي نطقه وعقله وبهذا أثبتت لنا قوته *
*فكيف نصدق أنه قوي دون أن يثبت لنا هو*
*لأنه وإن كان غير عاقل فسيكون جماد ولاشئ*
*وأيضاً وكما أوضحت كل هذا يطبق علي الحياه الصفه الرئيسية *
*فالله حي وهو موجود وعاقل وبكلمته العاقله أدركنا كل هذا*​ 


Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> , و هل تعني عندما تقول ان الاقانيم الثلاث ازليه ان صفاته الثبوتيه التي اشرت اليها في ردي السابق غير ازليه و تقتصر الخصائص الازليه على ثلاثة صفات جوهريه (ثلاثة اقانيم) فقط ؟؟؟


 
*بالطبع الأقانيم الثلاثة "الأب والأبن والروح القدس"*
*صفات أساسية واجبة الوجود وبدونها أو بدون واحدة منها فقط *
*ينتفي وجود الله ... حاشا*
*لأن كيف يكون الله وهو غير موجود*
*وكيف يكون الله وهو بدون عقل أو بغير ناطق*
*وكيف يكون الله وهو ميت*​ 
*فالله واحد مثلث الأقانيم*​


Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> و اود ان اعرف ردك على هذه الاسئله : 1)ما هو الفرق بين ان يقال (اله واحد مثلث الاقانيم) و (اله واحد مربع الاقانيم )؟؟؟


 
*ما هو الفرق عندما أقول أن الإنسان مثلث الأقانيم "جسد وعقل وروح"*
*وعندما أقول عنه أنه مربع أو مخمس الأقانيم *
*"جسد وعقل وروح وشوية قوة وصحة"*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*:thnk0001: :thnk0001: :thnk0001:*​ 


Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> )ما هو الفرق بين القولين التاليين اله واحد مثلث الاقانيم) و (اله واحد مثلث الصفات)؟؟؟ فان ان كان الوجود و العقل و الروح ثلاثة خصائص ازليه ابديه لا محدوده فايضا القدره و العلم و الاراده و غيرها من الصفات الثبوتيه تتساوى مع تلك الخصائص الثلاث من (كل النواحي).


 
*يا حبيبي*​*الفرق واضح*
*فكيف أقول أن الله ذو قدرة وعلم وأرادة كما قلت*
*وهو ميت مثلاً*
*أو غير عاقل*
*أو ليس له وجود*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*فهذه الصفات صفات تابعة لوجودة ونطقه العاقل وحياته*
*فبما أنه موجود بذاته وناطق بكلمته وحي بروحه*
*أذن هو الله*
*والله قادر أن يكون ذو قدرة لأنه الله*
*وذو علم لأنه الله*
*وذو أرادة خيرة لأنه الله*​ 
*فهمت الفارق*

*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (27 مارس 2007)

اهلا بك اخي (توين) و حياك الله معانا.مع اني لا ازال انتظر ردود اخي ابن الشرق و لكن لا بأس ان اعلق على ردودك و  مع الاسف و ايضا مع فائق احترامي لك شخصيا و لكل اخوتي في الانسانيه فهذه الردود كما يقال لا تسقي العطشان و لا تغني الفقير و ذلك لما سابينه في ردي الحالي : اولا)لم تجب على السؤال الاول من ردي السابق . ثانيا)قلت في ردك على السؤال الثاني ((أعتقد أن المعني واضح أخي
هذا شئ وهذا أخر
عندما أقول لك أن الله حي بروحة
من المستحيل 
أن تتساوي مع قولي أن الله قوي بقدرته


فالحياه شئ والقوة شئ)) اقول : انا لم اقصد المعنى فشيء اكيد ان لا تتساوى المعاني و انما اقصد الفرق في الازليه و الابديه و اللاحدوديه فحتى الاقانيم تختلف في معانيها . فعندما تقول ان الله حي بروحه من المستحيل ان يتساوى مع قولك ان الله ناطق بلكلمه في المعنى.ثالثا) قلت((ومن المستحيل أن يكون قوي بقدرته وهو ميت .... "حاشا)) و اقول من المستحيل ايضا ان يكون حي بروحه و هو ضعيف...سبحانه.رابعا)قلت((فالقوة ذو القدرة 
قائمة علي الوجود لله فلا يعقل 
أن نقول أن الله قوي بقدرته
دون وجوده )) و اقول : فلا يعقل ايضا ان نقول ان الله موجود بذاته دون قدرته و قوته . خامسا)قلت في ردك على سؤالي ((بالطبع الأقانيم الثلاثة "الأب والأبن والروح القدس"
صفات أساسية واجبة الوجود وبدونها أو بدون واحدة منها فقط 
ينتفي وجود الله ... حاشا
لأن كيف يكون الله وهو غير موجود
وكيف يكون الله وهو بدون عقل أو بغير ناطق
وكيف يكون الله وهو ميت))اقول:معنى كلامك ان الصفات الثبوتيه مثل العلم و القدره و الاراده هي صفات (غير اساسيه) و اقول ايضا : كيف يكون الله و هو غير قادر و كيف يكون و هو جاهل (غير عالم) سبحانه و كيف يكون الله و هو مسلوب الاراده . سادسا)قلت في ردك على السؤال ((ما هو الفرق عندما أقول أن الإنسان مثلث الأقانيم "جسد وعقل وروح"
وعندما أقول عنه أنه مربع أو مخمس الأقانيم 
"جسد وعقل وروح وشوية قوة وصحة)) اقول : الانسان محدود ناقص مخلوق و الله غير محدود كامل و خالق و من الممكن تركيب المحدود و من المستحيل تركيب اللامحدود . سابعا)قلت في ردك على السؤال ((الفرق واضح
فكيف أقول أن الله ذو قدرة وعلم وأرادة كما قلت
وهو ميت مثلاً
أو غير عاقل
أو ليس له وجود)) .اقول: يا عزيزي كيف اقول ان الله موجود و حي و عاقل و هو ضعيف مثلا او جاهل او مسلوب الاراده؟؟؟؟.ثامنا)قلت ايضا ((والله قادر أن يكون ذو قدرة لأنه الله
وذو علم لأنه الله
وذو أرادة خيرة لأنه الله))و اقول يا حبيبي : و الله قادر ان يكون وجودا لأنه الله و حي بروح لأنه الله و ذو عقل مطلق لأنه الله و لا ارى اي فارق الا في المعاني .              ودمتم في امان الله


----------



## ابن الشرق (27 مارس 2007)

> عزيزي يا ابن الشرق اجبني اذا قلت لك ان الله عاقل او الله ناطق او الله متكلم او الله حي او الله موجود ماذا تعني هذه الكلمات هل هي اسماء ام صفات لله ؟؟؟ و ما هو الفرق بين ان يقال ان الله حي بروحه و بين ان يقال الله قوي بقدرته ؟؟, و هل تعني عندما تقول ان الاقانيم الثلاث ازليه ان صفاته الثبوتيه التي اشرت اليها في ردي السابق غير ازليه و تقتصر الخصائص الازليه على ثلاثة صفات جوهريه (ثلاثة اقانيم) فقط ؟؟؟ و اود ان اعرف ردك على هذه الاسئله : 1)ما هو الفرق بين ان يقال (اله واحد مثلث الاقانيم) و (اله واحد مربع الاقانيم )؟؟؟___2)ما هو الفرق بين القولين التاليين اله واحد مثلث الاقانيم) و (اله واحد مثلث الصفات)؟؟؟ فان ان كان الوجود و العقل و الروح ثلاثة خصائص ازليه ابديه لا محدوده فايضا القدره و العلم و الاراده و غيرها من الصفات الثبوتيه تتساوى مع تلك الخصائص الثلاث من (كل النواحي). و شكرا ودمتم سالمين



*
بعدما اجاب الاخ الحبيب twin  مغطيا جوانب الموضوع 

سأكتب هذه السطور القليلة 

كم مرة علينا توضيح ان الحياة شيئ و المحبة شيئ و العدل شيئ آخر ! 

فنأخذ مثال بسيط ...  ما الفرق بين روح فلان و عدله؟! او ما الفرق بين يد النحات و قدرته الفنية في النحت؟!!
فالعدل و القوة و المحبة هي صفات متعلقة بالحياة او بالكيان 

لان عدل الميت غير موجود على ارض الواقع! 

و لذلك الله الناطق بابنه الحي بروحه ازلي سرمدي لكن عدله كامل و قوته كاملة و هذه الصفات ليست جوهرية بل متعلقة بالوهيته... *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (28 مارس 2007)

*اخي يا ابن الشرق هل قرأت ردي على الاخ توين ؟؟؟ فأنا و مع فائق احترامي للاخ توين خاصه و لكل احبتي عامه قد نقضت ردوده علي.!!و ها انا اعيد السؤال الذي لم يجاوبني الاخ توين عليه اذا قلت لك ان الله عاقل او الله ناطق او الله متكلم او الله حي او الله موجود ماذا تعني هذه الكلمات هل هي اسماء ام صفات لله ؟؟؟ ) و هذا ردي على اقوالك الاخيره:انت قلت كم مرة علينا توضيح ان الحياة شيئ و المحبة شيئ و العدل شيئ آخر ! ) ,,اقول : و من قال غير ذلك فشيء مؤكد انها تختلف في معانيها !! ثم انا اردت المقارنه بين عقل , روح , قدرة , علم و ارادة الله سبحانه و سبق اني قلت ان الصفات مثل العدل و المحبه و الرزق الخ....(ليست من صفات الله الثبوتيه) فارجو ان تركز اخي ابن اشرق قبل ردك. و انت قلت ايضا:{لان عدل الميت غير موجود على ارض الواقع! },,و انا ارد عليك و اقول:هل عقل او (حياة الميت) موجوده على ارض الواقع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و قلت اخيرا : {و لذلك الله الناطق بابنه الحي بروحه ازلي سرمدي لكن عدله كامل و قوته كاملة و هذه الصفات ليست جوهرية بل متعلقة بالوهيته...}و ارجو ان تركز على هذا الذي قلته انت :{الله الناطق بابنه } و اقول: يا حبيبي يا عزيزي ركز معي كل ناطق يجب ان تتوفر فيه ثلاثة (صفات اساسيه و جوهريه) لكي ينطق سواء كان هذا النطق عقلي ام مادي و جسدي و هذه الصفات هي 1-قدرة النطق (فان لم تكن القدره من صفات الله الجوهريه الاساسيه لما تمكن الله من النطق ..سبحانه) 2-علم النطق(فان لم يكن العلم من صفاته الجوهريه الاساسيه لما علم الله كيف ينطق..سبحانه)3-ارادة النطق(فأن لم يكن الله مريدا او كان مسلوب الاراده جل و علا لما استطاع ان ينطق)..و ارجو ان تكون فهمت كلامي هذه المره و انتظر الرد.....و دمتم في امان الله
*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (28 مارس 2007)

اعتذر لثالث مره على الوجوه التعبيريه الغير مقصوده و لن تعاد ان شاء الله و شكرا...


----------



## ابن الشرق (28 مارس 2007)

*اهلا بك مرة ثانية  *



> },,و انا ارد عليك و اقول:هل عقل او (حياة الميت) موجوده على ارض الواقع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*هذا ما قصدته من البداية ....... 
عدل الميت غير موجود على ارض الواقع لانه قد مات و لذلك العدل و المحبة و كل هذه الصفات تتعلق بالحياة.

فالله الحي الازلي السرمدي صفاته كاملة لكنها ليست جوهرية اي تابعة لجوهره كالمحبة و العدل و القدرة
-*



> اردت المقارنه بين عقل , روح , قدرة , علم و ارادة الله سبحانه



*نأتي و نرد عليك مرة مرة ثالثة .. ما الفرق بين علم الله او ارادة الله مع محبته او ما الفرق بين عدل الله مع ارادته.......... ؟ 

فقدرة الله ناتجة عن وجوده لكنها ليست كيان منه فالله الحي عدله كامل و محبته كاملة و كذلك قوته كاملة و علمه و حكمته كاملة ......... هذه صفات متعلقة بالالوهة. فعلم الله و حكمة الله متعلقة بعقل الله

تماما كالفرق بين قدرة الانسان او علم الانسان مع روح الانسان او مع جسده ..
و لكن اذا انفصل الروح عن الجسد اي الموت او الرقاد ........ يبقى الروح و الجسد موجودين لكن بلا قدرة جسدية. كما اوردت مثال النحات

 اعتقد اني قد رديت عليك سابقا بشكل غير مباشر على هذه التساؤلات *




> الذي قلته انت :{الله الناطق بابنه } و اقول: يا حبيبي يا عزيزي ركز معي كل ناطق يجب ان تتوفر فيه ثلاثة (صفات اساسيه و جوهريه) لكي ينطق سواء كان هذا النطق عقلي ام مادي و جسدي و هذه الصفات هي 1-قدرة النطق (فان لم تكن القدره من صفات الله الجوهريه الاساسيه لما تمكن الله من النطق ..سبحانه) 2-علم النطق(فان لم يكن العلم من صفاته الجوهريه الاساسيه لما علم الله كيف ينطق..سبحانه)3-ارادة النطق(فأن لم يكن الله مريدا او كان مسلوب الاراده جل و علا لما استطاع ان ينطق)..



*كما اسلفت هذه الصفات هي اصلا متعلقة بعقله و بوجوده فلآن الله موجود و له عقل, عنده القدرة و العلم و النطق

الان انا انتظر ردك في الفلسفة التي طرحتها 

لانك تعرضت الى وجود الله *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (28 مارس 2007)

و انا بدوري يا اخ ابن الشرق اعيد سؤالي الاول للمره الثالثه :{اذا قلت لك ان الله عاقل او الله ناطق او الله متكلم او الله حي او الله موجود ماذا تعني هذه الكلمات هل هي اسماء ام صفات لله ؟؟؟ } و ارجو الرد عليه هاذه المره و شكرا...و قلت في ردك عى سؤالي { هذا ما قصدته من البداية ....... 
عدل الميت غير موجود على ارض الواقع لانه قد مات و لذلك العدل و المحبة و كل هذه الصفات تتعلق بالحياة.} و اعيد السؤال عليك بصوره ابسط :هل عقل الميت موجود؟ او هل حياة الميت موجوده؟ اجبني جواب مختصر و مفيد يا اخي يا حبيبي بنعم او لا ....و قلت بعد ذلك{فالله الحي الازلي السرمدي صفاته كاملة لكنها ليست جوهرية اي تابعة لجوهره كالمحبة و العدل و القدرة}...اقول : يا حبيبي لا يوجد خلاف بان اساس كل الصفات هو وجود الله و على هذا الاساس فصفات مثل العقل و الحياة تتساوى (من كل النواحي) مع صفات مثل القدره و العلم و الاراده فارجو ان تركز هذه المره يا اخي يا ابن الشرق ...و قلت : {نأتي و نرد عليك مرة مرة ثالثة .. ما الفرق بين علم الله او ارادة الله مع محبته او ما الفرق بين عدل الله مع ارادته.......... ؟ }.. و اقول : سبق اني بينت هذا الفرق و سأبينه الان مره اخرى و ارجو كل الرجاء ان تركز :حبيبي يا ابن الشرق ,تنقسم صفات الله تعالى الى صنفين :1-صفات ثبوتيه( قادر مختار.. 
عالم.. 
حي.. 
مريد كاره.. 
مدرك.. 
قديم ازلي باق ابدي.. 
متكلم.. 
صادق.. 
اما الخالق والرازق والمحيي والمميت وامثالهما فهي من صفات الافعال)---2-الصفات السلبيه(ليس بمركب.. 
ليس بجسم.. 
ليس محلا للحوادث.. 
ليس بمرئي لا في الدنيا ولا في الاخرة.. 
ليس له شريك.. 
ليس بمحتاج.. 
نفي المعاني والصفات عنه.. 
ومعنى حياته انه ليس مثل الجمادات لا انه ذو روح. 
ومعنى مدرك انه يبصر لا بعين ويسمع لا باذن بل يدرك جميع المبصرات والمسموعات.. 
ومعنى متكلم انه ينطق لا بلسان بل يوجد الكلام في بعض مخلوقاته كالشجرة حين كلم موسى وكجبريل حين انزله بالقرآن.. 
ومعنى انه ليس محلا للحوادث اي للامور والصفات الحادثة.. 
ومعنى نفي المعاني والصفات عنه ان صفاته ليست مغايرة لذاته بل هي عين ذاته لئلا يلزم تعدد القدما. 
ويعتقدون ان اللّه تعالى منزه عن المكان والجهة والاعضا والجوارح والشم والذوق واللون وكل لوازم الجسم وعن اللذة والالم..)ارجو ان اكون بفضل الله كفيت و و فيت... و انتظر الرد ,   ودمتم في رعاية الله


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (28 مارس 2007)

انتباه : عى قولي في ردي السابق {ويعتقدون ان اللّه تعالى منزه عن المكان والجهة والاعضا والجوارح والشم والذوق واللون وكل لوازم الجسم وعن اللذة والالم..} ... ضمير يعتقدون يعود الينا نحن المسلون الشيعه (مع كل احترامي و تقديري الى جميع اخواني و اخواتي سواء من المسلمين السنه او المسحيين ) و دمتم جميعا سالمين


----------



## ابن الشرق (28 مارس 2007)

> انا بدوري يا اخ ابن الشرق اعيد سؤالي الاول للمره الثالثه :{اذا قلت لك ان الله عاقل او الله ناطق او الله متكلم او الله حي او الله موجود ماذا تعني هذه الكلمات هل هي اسماء ام صفات لله ؟؟؟ } و ارجو الرد عليه هاذه المره و شكرا...و قلت في ردك عى سؤالي { هذا ما قصدته من البداية .......



*هذه صفات جوهرية تتعلق بوجود الذات الالهية. 

و كما اسلفت كالفرق بين ان الانسان حي و الانسان قادر ان يقوم بعمل معين او يشعر شعور معين كالمحبة. 
فالانسان يحب اولاده على سبيل المثال لكن حياة الانسان تختلف جدريا عن محبته او عدله. 

اعطيك مثال بسيط ممكن نرى انسان حي لكنه عاجز عن المشي او ليست لديه القدرة على استعمال يديه.... لكنه حي.

انا متاكد انك حتى في فكرك تعرف الفرق بين الحياة كصفة جوهرية و بين القوة كصفة ناتجة عن الجوهر لا جوهرية. فالله بطبعه يحب لكن بجوهره الالهي حي. *




> هل عقل الميت موجود؟ او هل حياة الميت موجوده؟ اجبني جواب مختصر و مفيد يا اخي يا حبيبي بنعم او لا



*

العقل يتعلق بالروح 

لذلك عقل الميت موجود لانه حي بروحه اما جسده فميت ...*




> هو وجود الله و على هذا الاساس فصفات مثل العقل و الحياة تتساوى (من كل النواحي) مع صفات مثل القدره و العلم و الاراده فارجو ان تركز هذه المره يا اخي يا ابن الشرق



*
وجود الله هو اساسي بالحياة فهل ممكن ان تتصور ان الله موجود بدون روح؟؟؟ او بدون عقل؟؟؟؟؟

 يقول الرب ان الله روح ..... فالله لا يمكن ان يكون موجود بدون روح و كذلك بدون عقل ! 

فالذات الالهية هو اقنوم والعقل هو اقنوم و الروح هو اقنوم لله الواحد ... 

و اما الصفات الاخرى فهي اما تابعة للذات الالهية كالقدرة و القوة او تابعة للعقل كالحكمة و الارادة او للروح -الحياة-

ارجو ان تكون قد فهمت قصدي .... *





> يعتقدون يعود الينا نحن المسلون الشيعه (مع كل احترامي و تقديري الى جميع اخواني و اخواتي سواء من المسلمين السنه او المسحيين ) و دمتم جميعا سالمين



*اهلا و سهلا بك مع احترامي و تقديري لك ... *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (29 مارس 2007)

*اشكرك اولا اخي ابن الشرق على اخلاقك العاليه و ترحيبك الجميل و ياريت يكون كل مسيحي بهذه الاخلاق......حبيبي يا ابن الشرق لا يوجد اي اختلاف في ان (وجود الله سبحانه) الازلي الابدي اللامحدود من كل النواحي , هو اساس الصفات الالهيه المقدسه... لكن يا اخي يا حبيبي اريد ان اسئلك سؤال و اريد ردك يكون واضح و صريح : السؤال: اي من هذه الصفات كانت (قبل) الاخرى , ( عقل الله ام قدرة الله تبارك و تعالى ؟؟؟) , ( حياة الله بروحه كما تقول ام علم و ارادة الله سبحانه؟؟؟ ) ... ارجو ان تكون قد فهمت السؤال جيدا و ان تكون اجابتك واضحه و شكرا اخي.....السؤال الثاني : من الناحيه (الازليه الابديه اللامحدوديه) ما هو الفرق بين الاقنومين الثاني و الثالث و بين هذه الصفات ( القدره و العلم) ... اعتقد ان سؤالي واضح و ارجو رد واضح ايضا ....و اما عن ما قلته في ردك الاخير فهذه هو ردي على اقوالك باختصار :::انت قلت: { و كما اسلفت كالفرق بين ان الانسان حي و الانسان قادر ان يقوم بعمل معين او يشعر شعور معين كالمحبة. 
فالانسان يحب اولاده على سبيل المثال لكن حياة الانسان تختلف جدريا عن محبته او عدله. 

اعطيك مثال بسيط ممكن نرى انسان حي لكنه عاجز عن المشي او ليست لديه القدرة على استعمال يديه.... لكنه حي.} .... حبيبي يا اخي سبق و اني قلتلك ( الانسان محدود , مخلوق , محتاج و على هذا الاساس يجوز عليه التركيب , انسان= عقل+روح+جسد+محبه+كره+اراده الخ....لكن يا حبيبي الله سبحانه و تعالى لامحدود , خالق , كامل (غير محتاج لشيء) و على هذا الاساس لا يجوز عليه سبحانه التركيب و لا تقارن الانسان المحدود بالله اللامحدود).........و انت قلت ايضا :{العقل يتعلق بالروح 

لذلك عقل الميت موجود لانه حي بروحه اما جسده فميت ...} .... اقول لك : من هو المقصود في كلامك بلميت و على اي نوع من الموت تتحدث ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.....و قلت في ردك على احد الاسئله : {وجود الله هو اساسي بالحياة فهل ممكن ان تتصور ان الله موجود بدون روح؟؟؟ او بدون عقل؟؟؟؟؟

يقول الرب ان الله روح ..... فالله لا يمكن ان يكون موجود بدون روح و كذلك بدون عقل ! }....و هل من الممكن ان يكون موجود بدون قدره و اراده؟؟؟؟نعم ام لا ؟؟؟؟........و قلت ايضا :{و اما الصفات الاخرى فهي اما تابعة للذات الالهية كالقدرة و القوة او تابعة للعقل كالحكمة و الارادة او للروح -الحياة-}....اريد ان توضحلي ما هو التفسير العقلي لكلمة(تابعه) و ما هو الفرق بين (التابع و المتبوع )؟؟؟؟؟ و ارجو ان تكون قد فهمت ما اعنيه هذه المره و انتظر ردودك ...... و دمت و جميع احبتي في امان الله



*


----------



## ابن الشرق (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

*مرحبا بك يا اخي عاشق الحق ... و من كل قلبي انا فرح بهذا النقاش العقلاني ... 

المشكلة الى الآن انت لا تفرق بين اقنوم و صفة 

لان العقل ليس صفة او اسم فعل كالقوة او المحبة او العدل .... 

لان العقل او الكلمة المولود من الله و الروح هما اقنومين منفصلين متمايزين ... 

فعقل الله يختلف تماما عن قدرته (صفة) 
و السيد المسيح هو الكلمة لان الله كلمنا من خلال الكلمة المولود منه قبل كل الدهور ...

و كما اوضحت دوما ... ان القدرة هي صفة و العلم هو صفة و الحكمة صفة لكنت الحياة هو الله ليس صفة من صفاته ... 

صحيح ان الانسان مخلوق و محدود لكن عقلنا محدود و لذلك نحن يجب ان نقرب الامور الى عقلنا المحدود لان العقل البشري بشكل عام لا يمكن ان يدرك الله القدير ابدا. فعندما اعطيتك مثال حي عن انسان ليس لديه قدرة جسدية لكنه حي لاوضح لك معنى روح هذا الانسان كاقنوم منه و بين قدرته التي صفة تتعلق به.


فقلت لك ان المحبة ليست هي الله لكنها صفة كاملة لله . على عكس الكلمة الذي هو الله. 

و الكلمة و الروح هما اقنومين او شخصين متمايزين عن الذات الالهية (الله الآب) في حين ان العلم و الارادة هما صفات من صفات الله.


سألت عن معنى كون القدرة و الارادة تابعة ... 

فالله اللا محدود صفاته لا محدودة و متعلقة به فهي تابعة له لكنها ليست من جوهره في حين عقله هو من نفس الجوهر و الطبيعة الالهية. 

في النهاية اقول لك ان العقل و الروح ليسا صفات لكنها من نفس جوهر الله 

لا تستطيع ان تفرق بين روح الله الذي هو الله لانه من جوهر الله و من طبيعته الالهية و بين عدل او قدرة لانها صفات ليست من جوهر الله لكنها متعلقة بالله.

عندما تكلمت عن الميت و عدله ... 

انا اقصد الانسان الميت لان روحه تبقى حية و جسده يعود الى التراب .. و بمت ان روحه حية تبقى الصفات المتعلقة بالروح *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

يا اخي و يا عزيزي (ابن الشرق),اما انك لا تقرأ ردودي جيدا و لا تستوعبها و اما انك تتجاهل و تتهرب. و لكن من خلال ردودك المهذبه الجميله و البعيده عن التعصب الذي يعمي العقول و القلوب,لا اعتقد انك من النوع الثاني.اخي يا حبيبي,اسم هذا المنتدى(اسئله و اجوبه)و عنوان موضوعي هو (محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه),فبلتالي انا اسئلكم اسئله محدده و انتم تقومون بالاجابه على هذه الاسئله اجوبه واضحه و محدده ايضا.و انا اقوم بدوري من خلال اجوبتكم على اسئلتي,بنقض عقيدة (تثليث الاقانيم)و اثبات بطلانها (مع كل احترامي و تقديري لكم و لمشاعركم) مستدلا بأدله عقليه.قبل ان ابدأ بطرح اسئلتي ارجو منك كل الرجاء يا حبيبي(ابن الشرق) ان تضع هاتين الصفتين جانبا و لا تذكرها في ردك القادم . و هما صفتين (1-محبةالله و 2-عدل الله)لأنني سبق و بينت لك هاتين الصفتين من صفات الافعال و هذه الصفات تختلف عن الصفات الثبوتيه(ارجو ان يكون كلامي واضحا) يا اخي ابن الشرق. و ايضا اريدك ان تستوعب ما سأكتبه الان منعا لتكرار ردودك و شكرا,=كما بينت لك و قلت سابقا , انه لا يوجد اي خلاف ان وجود الله سبحانه بذاته الكامله الازليه الابديه اللامحدوده ( اي الأقنوم الأول عندكم ) , هو اساس كل الصفات الكامله الأخرى بمعنى(ان لم يكن الله سبحانه موجود بذاته فهل سيكون ناطق بعقله؟,طبعا لا_ان لم يكن سبحانه موجود بذاته فهل سيكون حي بروحه؟,طبعا لا_ان لم يكن سبحانه موجود بذاته فهل سيكون قديرا او عليما او مريدا؟,طبعا لا و الى أخره من الصفات الالهيه). و لكن يقع الاشكال في الأقنومين الثاني و الثالث و على هذا فسنأخذ هاذين الأقنومين و هاتين الصفتين(1-القدره و 2-العلم) على محمل المقارنه بينهم (كلام واضح) _ و الأن الاسئله كالأتي : [1-اي من هاتين الصفتين كانت قبل الاخرى(عقل الله ام علمه) , (روح الله كما تقولون ام قدرته)؟؟؟]__[2-من الناحيه الازليه الابديه اللامحدوديه ما هو الفرق بين هذه الكلمات او الصفات الاربعه(عقل الله,قدرة الله,روح الله,علم الله)سبحانه و تعالى؟؟؟]__[3-ان كان عكس الوجود=العدم ,عكس القدره=الضعف,عكس العلم=جهل, فماهو عكس هاتين الكلمتين(1-العقل و 2-الروح)؟؟؟__[4-ما هو التفسير العقلي لكلمة(تابع)اي=شيء يتبع شيء أخر؟؟؟و ما هو الفرق بين (التابع و المتبوع)؟؟؟]و انتظر ردود و اجوبه واضحه منك على اسئلتي الأربعه و شكرا.............................................. انتباه عزيزي ابن الشرق : فقد اغيب لفتره عن المنتدى لظروف خاصه و ارجو لك التوفيق بحياتك و دمت و جميع احبتي في امان الله


----------



## ابن الشرق (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

*يا أخي  وحبيبي عاشق الحق 

اتمنى ان يكون عشقك للحق يوصلك له

صدقني انا دائما اقرأ اجاباتك للنهاية لكن لا اجد التجاوب المطلوب فانت تعيد نفس الاسئلة بصيغة جديدة ! و انا اذكرك باجوبتي القديمة! 

و حينما ارد ليس عليك فقط بل التوضيح للجميع ...... 

كما لي الحق في المقارنة بين علم الله و عدله او بين رحمة الله و قدرته في سبيل التوضيح ...... صحيح أن هذا القسم هو للاسئلة و الاجوبة و انا لدي الحق في التوسع في الاجابة في سبيل الموصول الى الحقيقة ... 

لقد اوضحت لك مرارا ان عقل الله ليس صفة ....... كم مرة عليّ أن اعيد كلامي 
علم الله هو صفة متعلقة بالله لكنها ليس جوهرا او طبيعة الهية ....... اعتقد مرارا اوضحت الفرق بين عقل او روح الله مع علمه المسبق لان علم الله ليس الله ابدا 

اسألك سؤال صريح ............ هل تستطيع ان تقول ان علم الله هو الله ؟؟؟؟ اجابة بسيطة مطلوبة منك  

روح الله ازلي لان الله ازلي ....... نقطة مهمة جدا اتصور نحن متفقين عليها (ان الله لا ينطبق عليه مبدأ الزمان و المكان) فالله لا يحده شيئ و لهذا الله معرفته ازلية..... 

و انت لا تسطيع ان تسأل سؤال غير منطقي من الاسبق الله أم علم الله.... لان الاسبق تابع للزمان و الله لا يحده زمان  





			]__[3-ان كان عكس الوجود=العدم ,عكس القدره=الضعف,عكس العلم=جهل, فماهو عكس هاتين الكلمتين(1-العقل و 2-الروح)؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انت بهذا السؤال قد وصلت الى الحل بمعرفة او بدون معرفة .... 

انت ذكرت صفات معينة و لم تجد عكس للروح لان الروح ليس صفة ابدا

لان من المنطق لا يوجد عكس للروح او للعقل. و لهذا انت تعرف ان الروح ليست صفة لكن لا ادري ما مشكلتك و لماذا تصر على الدوران في نفس الحلقة؟!! 

اما سؤالك الرابع ...... و لا ادري ماذا تقصد بهذا السؤال او الى اين ترسد الوصول ...... ؟ !

لان الصفة تتبع الموصوف لكن هذا لا يعني ان الموصوف يتبع الصفة او الصفة هي الموصوف ! 

هذا هو الرد الواضح التي اردته 

حينما نقول ان الله له العلم الكامل لا يعني ان العلم الكامل هو الله

لكن نحن نقول ان الله روح هذا يعني ان روح الله هو الله. 



ملاحظة على هذه العبارة ...... 




			انا اقوم بدوري من خلال اجوبتكم على اسئلتي,بنقض عقيدة (تثليث الاقانيم)و اثبات بطلانها (مع كل احترامي و تقديري لكم و لمشاعركم) مستدلا بأدله عقليه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اظن اني احاور شخص مؤمن بالله و نحن نعرف ان الايمان هو شيئ اساسي ... 

كثيرون ارادوا نقض المسيحية و لم يقدروا (مع احترامي لك و لدينك) 

في النهاية يقول الوحي الالهي ..... "لذلك اعرفكم ان ليس احد وهو يتكلم بروح الله يقول يسوع اناثيما.وليس احد يقدر ان يقول يسوع رب الا بالروح القدس" الرسالة الاولى الى اهل كورنثوس 12: 3

و دمت للمحبة و السلام *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

يا اخي و حبيبي ابن الشرق,قبل ان ارد عليك يا عزيزي اريدك اولا ان تقرأ التناقض في اقواك السابقه و سأبينها لك الأن:::انت قلت في احدى ردودك السابقه:{فالذات الالهية هو اقنوم والعقل هو اقنوم و الروح هو اقنوم لله الواحد ... 

و اما الصفات الاخرى فهي اما تابعة للذات الالهية كالقدرة و القوة او تابعة للعقل كالحكمة و الارادة او للروح -الحياة-}و قلت في رد أخر:{و كما اوضحت دوما ... ان القدرة هي صفة و العلم هو صفة و الحكمة صفة لكنت الحياة هو الله ليس صفة من صفاته}و لا ادري لما هذا التناقض!!!! فأنت قلت في القول الأول ان الحياة (صفه تابعه)للروح و في القول الثاني تقول ان الحياة هو الله سبحانه ليس صفه من صفاته!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!و قلت في ردودك:{لا تستطيع ان تفرق بين روح الله الذي هو الله لانه من جوهر الله و من طبيعته الالهية و بين عدل او قدرة لانها صفات ليست من جوهر الله لكنها متعلقة بالله.}---ماذا تعني لا تستطيع ان تفرق؟؟!!  معنى كلامك ان روح الله و عدله سبحانه متساويان!!!!!!!, و قلت ايضا :{روح الله ازلي لان الله ازلي ....... نقطة مهمة جدا اتصور نحن متفقين عليها (ان الله لا ينطبق عليه مبدأ الزمان و المكان) فالله لا يحده شيئ و لهذا الله معرفته ازلية..... 

و انت لا تسطيع ان تسأل سؤال غير منطقي من الاسبق الله أم علم الله.... لان الاسبق تابع للزمان و الله لا يحده زمان}---كيف تقول ان الله سبحانه لا يحده زمن و قد قلت في احدى ردودك ان الحياة الذي هو الله,(تابعه)للروح و التابع و المتبوع مثل (الخالق و المخلوق او الفاعل و المفعول) مختلفون زمنيا او يلزم وجود احد قبل الأخر.!!!!!!! فأنا اريد ان ارد ايضا على ردك الأخير و لكن اريد ان اسئلك شيئا قبل ذلك: اخي و حبيبي و عزيزي ابن الشرق, بكل احترام و تقدير اقول لك:ان كان مستواك العقلي يا اخي و عزيزي لا يتناسب مع الموضوع فأرجو كل الرجاء منك ان تقول لي ذلك و انا ابحث عن اخ أخر اكمل معه, و لك جزيل الشكر على تواصلك معي حتى الان, و ارجو ردك على ردي هذا في اسرع وقت لكي ارد على ردودك و اجوبتك الأخيره و شكرا.                                                و دمتم في امان الله


----------



## ابن الشرق (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

*هل تريد فعلا العودة الى نقطة الصفر.....؟!!

فانت لا تفرق اصلا بين الحياة و بين الروح ..... 

فهل لك ان تقف لحظة صمت و تسال نفسك الفرق بين روح الله و حياته ....... 
مع احترامي الشديد لك.......


 اما هذه الاستنتاج الذي قد توصلت له من خلال مداخلتي الاخيرة فهو غريب جدا جدا ! *



> و قلت في ردودك:{لا تستطيع ان تفرق بين روح الله الذي هو الله لانه من جوهر الله و من طبيعته الالهية و بين عدل او قدرة لانها صفات ليست من جوهر الله لكنها متعلقة بالله.}---ماذا تعني لا تستطيع ان تفرق؟؟!! معنى كلامك ان روح الله و عدله سبحانه متساويان!!!!!



*من قال ان روح الله يساوي عدله؟؟؟؟......... فقط قل لي كيف تتصور اني قد اشرت الى هذا ؟

انا قلت مرارا روح الله هو من جوهر الله الالهي لكن العدل و القوة و العلم هي صفاته لا جوهره 

هل هذا يعني ان العدل هو الروح .......... كيف وصلت الى هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!! 

انت لا تعرف الفرق - او تتجاهل لا ادري - بين الله و صفاته , بين روح الله و بين عدله او قوته اللامحدودة

تتكلم عن المستوى العقلي ! اقرأ جيدا كل النص و لا تركز على كلمتين و تتجاهل الباقي لتبني جسورا من الرمل كما يقولون في الادب

لماذا لم ترد على نقطة طرحتها انت ما هو عكس الروح و العقل  انت بنفسك طرحت هذه النقطة! لم ام ارى تعقيبا على هذا الموضوع؟!!!!

نقطة اخرى حاول التركيز عليها قبل الاجابة  انت تقول 






			و التابع و المتبوع مثل (الخالق و المخلوق او الفاعل و المفعول) مختلفون زمنيا او يلزم وجود احد قبل الأخر.!!!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


التابع و المتبوع تختلف عن الخالق و المخلوق اختلافا تاما و جذريا 

طالما ان الله ازلي فان علمه اللا متناهي و قدرته الازلية متعلقة بوجود الله الازلي لاننا لا يمكن ان نتصور الله بدون هذه -حــــــــــاشا- 
في حين الخلق هو عملية تمت في وقت معين (عملية زمنية لا ازلية)


فهذا يعني ان صفات الله المتعلقة بجوهره الالهي متعلقة بوجود الله الازلي في حين الخلق ليس ازليا.

 ارجو ان يكون الكلام واضح و اتمنى الا اجد تأويلا معاكسا له مبنيا عليه!




في النهاية ... 
كنت متصور بعد عدة ايام من عدم الرد سأجد ردا منطقيا لكني لم اجد الا كلام عن مستوى عقلي او رغبة بالتملص! 

اترك الموضع للمفكرين و لك ايضا لكن اتمنى منك بشدة ان تدرس جيدا قبل الرد 

لان التكلم عن الله و طبيعته بغير دقة قد يوصلك الا افكار غريبة! *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*



ابن الشرق قال:


> *هل تريد فعلا العودة الى نقطة الصفر.....؟!!
> 
> فانت لا تفرق اصلا بين الحياة و بين الروح .....
> 
> ...



ها انت تبرهن مره اخرى يا اخي انك لا تقرأ ردودي جيدا و لكن هذه المره كل ما هو مطلوب ان تقرأ الرد القادم جيدا و تحكم بنفسك ....... ودمت سالم


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

سأبدا اولا بلرد على ردك قبل السابق مع العلم اني قلت لك في ردي الأخير اني منتظر اجابتك لكي ارد على ذلك الرد فارجع و تحقق بنفسك و لا تلومني ان قلت لك انك للا تقرأ الردود جيدا و انا اجهل السبب...........قلت في بداية ذلك الرد:{{يا أخي وحبيبي عاشق الحق 

اتمنى ان يكون عشقك للحق يوصلك له}}---و اقول:اعلم يا اخي اني لم اعشق الحق الا بعد ان عرفته و لله الفضل و الحمد جميعا.....و سألتني و قلت:{{اسألك سؤال صريح ............ هل تستطيع ان تقول ان علم الله هو الله ؟؟؟؟ اجابة بسيطة مطلوبة منك}}---و اقول:نعم و لم لا(بل هذا شيء اكيد),لأن الله سبحانه هو العلم المطلق و العلم المطلق هو الله سبحانه (فلولا الله سبحانه لما كان يوجد شيء اسمه علم و لولا علم الله لما كان الها سبحانه و تعالى الواحد الاحد)و نفس الشيء ينطبق على القدره ايضا(فالله سبحانه هو القدره المطلقه و القدره المطلقه هو الله)و لا يوجد اي اختلاف بين ذاته و صفاته بل صفاته هي عين ذاته المقدسه و ذاته المتعاليه هي عين صفاته الجليله و اكبر دليل لك انت و لكل اخ مسيحي , هو انه لولا علم الله و قدرته لما قدر (كما تقولون) ان ينطق بلكلمه و لما عرف كيف ينطق بها(اقنومكم الثاني)فلا تنكروا العقل, و اذا كنتم تعتبرون ان الاقانيم الثلاث هي من جوهر و طبيعة الله سبحانه فالأحرى ان تعدوا صفتي العلم و القدره على الاقل, اقنومين ايضا و لولاهما لما كان للأقنوم الثاني(كما تقولون عندكم) اي اساس ,و ارجوا عدم الاستخفاف بعقول الناس....!!! و هذا مختصر و مفيد[ذات الله سبحانه=جوهره=حياته=علمه=قدرته=ارادته=عقله(كما تقولون)=وجوده و الخ.....] و مستعد ان اعطيك اي دليل عقلي لو اردت....!!!و قلت:{{انت بهذا السؤال قد وصلت الى الحل بمعرفة او بدون معرفة .... 

انت ذكرت صفات معينة و لم تجد عكس للروح لان الروح ليس صفة ابدا

لان من المنطق لا يوجد عكس للروح او للعقل. و لهذا انت تعرف ان الروح ليست صفة لكن لا ادري ما مشكلتك و لماذا تصر على الدوران في نفس الحلقة؟!! }}--و اقول: فسرلي من فضلك معاني كلمتي العقل و الروح؟؟؟!!!!!و قلت:{{حينما نقول ان الله له العلم الكامل لا يعني ان العلم الكامل هو الله

لكن نحن نقول ان الله روح هذا يعني ان روح الله هو الله.}}--و اقول:الله سبحانه هو العلم المطلق و العلم المطلق هو الله و لا يوجد اي فرق بين روحه(كما تقولون) و علمه الا بمعانيهما و مستعد ان اعطيك اي دليل عقلي اذا اردت يا اخي....!!!!!!!____و في ردي التالي لردك بينت لك تناقض اقوالك, و في ردك الأخير قلت (((و قد نسيت او تجاهلت (مع احترامي و تقديري) الرد على تناقض اقوالك التي بينتها لك و هي:انك قلت في احدى ردودك السابقه:{فالذات الالهية هو اقنوم والعقل هو اقنوم و الروح هو اقنوم لله الواحد ... 

و اما الصفات الاخرى فهي اما تابعة للذات الالهية كالقدرة و القوة او تابعة للعقل كالحكمة و الارادة او للروح -الحياة-}و قلت في رد أخر:{و كما اوضحت دوما ... ان القدرة هي صفة و العلم هو صفة و الحكمة صفة لكنت الحياة هو الله ليس صفة من صفاته}))),,,قلت في ردك الاخير:{{هل تريد فعلا العودة الى نقطة الصفر.....؟!!

فانت لا تفرق اصلا بين الحياة و بين الروح ..... 

فهل لك ان تقف لحظة صمت و تسال نفسك الفرق بين روح الله و حياته ....... }},,و اقول:لا يوجد فرق بين حيات الله سبحانه و بين روحه(كما تقولون) الا في المعاني مثل فرق(علمه و قدرته سبحانه)و على فكره انت بنفسك قلت ان حياة الله هو الله و ليست صفه من صفاته(فلا تنسى اقوالك)!!!!!!!!!!! و قلت ايضا:{{اما هذه الاستنتاج الذي قد توصلت له من خلال مداخلتي الاخيرة فهو غريب جدا جدا ! 


إقتباس:
و قلت في ردودك:{لا تستطيع ان تفرق بين روح الله الذي هو الله لانه من جوهر الله و من طبيعته الالهية و بين عدل او قدرة لانها صفات ليست من جوهر الله لكنها متعلقة بالله.}---ماذا تعني لا تستطيع ان تفرق؟؟!! معنى كلامك ان روح الله و عدله سبحانه متساويان!!!!!  

من قال ان روح الله يساوي عدله؟؟؟؟......... فقط قل لي كيف تتصور اني قد اشرت الى هذا ؟}}-- اقول:انت بنفسك قلت(لا تستطيع ان تفرق) فرجع و اقرأ ردك جيدا!!!!!!!!! و قلت ايضا:{{انا قلت مرارا روح الله هو من جوهر الله الالهي لكن العدل و القوة و العلم هي صفاته لا جوهره 

هل هذا يعني ان العدل هو الروح .......... كيف وصلت الى هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!! 

انت لا تعرف الفرق - او تتجاهل لا ادري - بين الله و صفاته , بين روح الله و بين عدله او قوته اللامحدودة

تتكلم عن المستوى العقلي ! اقرأ جيدا كل النص و لا تركز على كلمتين و تتجاهل الباقي لتبني جسورا من الرمل كما يقولون في الادب}}-- و اقول: بلمختصر و المفيد, لا يوجد اي فرق بين الله و بين صفاته الثبوتيه المقدسه الا في المعاني و ذلك (لكي يعرفها عقل الانسان المحدود)و ان اردت اي دليل ما عليك الا ان تأمرني..!!!!!!!!! و احب اقولك معلومه مفيده يمكن تعرفها و يمكن لا, فنحن لا نعبد اسم الله سبحانه و لكن نعبد معناه و ما يدل عليه الاسم...!!!!! و قلت ايضا:{{نقطة اخرى حاول التركيز عليها قبل الاجابة انت تقول 
إقتباس:
و التابع و المتبوع مثل (الخالق و المخلوق او الفاعل و المفعول) مختلفون زمنيا او يلزم وجود احد قبل الأخر.!!!!!!!  

التابع و المتبوع تختلف عن الخالق و المخلوق اختلافا تاما و جذريا 

طالما ان الله ازلي فان علمه اللا متناهي و قدرته الازلية متعلقة بوجود الله الازلي لاننا لا يمكن ان نتصور الله بدون هذه -حــــــــــاشا-}} و اقول:يا حبيبي هل معنى كلامك هو انه لا يوجد فرق بين التابع و المتبوع؟!!!!! و على فكره , لا يوجد اي فرق بين قدرة الله و وجوده المطلق(الا في معنى الكلمتين او الصفتين) و قدرته ليست متعلقه بوجوده كما تقول بل الاثنين متساويان من جميع النواحي..!!!!!!! و قلت بعد ذلك مباشرة:{{في حين الخلق هو عملية تمت في وقت معين (عملية زمنية لا ازلية)}} و اقول : انا متفق معك تماما في هذا القول و اتحداك اني قد خالفته في اي رد من ردودي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! و قلت اخيرا:{{في النهاية ... 
كنت متصور بعد عدة ايام من عدم الرد سأجد ردا منطقيا لكني لم اجد الا كلام عن مستوى عقلي او رغبة بالتملص! 

اترك الموضع للمفكرين و لك ايضا لكن اتمنى منك بشدة ان تدرس جيدا قبل الرد 

لان التكلم عن الله و طبيعته بغير دقة قد يوصلك الا افكار غريبة! }} و اقول : مع فائق احترامي و حبي و تقديري لك يا اخي, ان هذا الكلام موجه لك و ليس لي و لكن مع ذلك سأفعل ما تأمرني به و انت احكم بنفسك............................و دمت سالما و كل احبتي


----------



## steven gerrard (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

*اخى عاشق الحق*

*لابد ان تفرق بين الكينونة وصفات الكينونة*

*نعلم كلنا ان صفات الله ازلية وابدية ولكن هذا لايعنى الخلط بينها وبين الكينونة الالهيه فهناك فرق شاسع*

*فالكينونة هى مصدر تلك الصفات وليست الصفات هى مصدر الكينونة*

*فمثلا الخطيئة شئ خاص بالبشر*

*فلا يصح ان نقول ان الانسان ككينونة هو خطيئة ولكن نقول انه من صفات تلك الكينونة الخطيئة*

*علم الله المطلق هو صفه لله ولكن ليس كينونة الله فكينونة الله ( الذات الالهية اقصد اى الاقانيم)*
*هى المصدر لذلك العلم  وغيرها من الصفات كالرحمة وغيرها ولكن ليست تلك الصفات هى ذات الطبيعة الالهية *

*ارجو ان تكون فهمت*​


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

اهلا بك اخي (جيرارد) و حياك الله معنا , و انا اود فعلا ان ارد عليك و لكن افضل ان انتظر رد اخي (ابن اشرق) اولا و ارد عليكما معا.........................و دمتم سالمين


----------



## ابن الشرق (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

*يا اخي عاشق الحق ؟ 

صدقني اقرأ كل ردودك كلمة كلمة و مقطع مقطع .... 

انت قد استفسرت عن التابع و المتبوع بالاختلاف الزمني 
و قد كتبت هذه الجملة:



			و التابع و المتبوع مثل (الخالق و المخلوق او الفاعل و المفعول) مختلفون زمنيا او يلزم وجود احد قبل الأخر.!!!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انت تحدثت عن الفرق الزمني بين التابع و المتبوع و اطن اني قد كفيت و وفيت بهذا الموضوع. اذ ان قوة الله هي موجودة و متعلقة بوجوده الازلي 

لكني لم اقل انهما متساويان و اتحداك ان تثبت هذا من كلامي ... 

نقطة مهمة و اتصور علمائكم ايضا يقولون هذا ان الله لا ينطبق عليه قوانين الزمان و المكان . و لهذا ليس من المنطق ان نتكلم عن الله من الناحية الزمنية. لا يوجد زمن او ناحية زمنية لله الواحد الحي القدوس.


انت لماذا تبقى تدور في نفس الدائرة 

علم الله و قدرته ليسا من جوهره بل صفاته في حين روح الله و عقله من جوهره 

ستبقى تتكلم عن الصفات الثبوتية.... الى متى؟ كل مرة اثبت لك من المنطق ان قوة ليست كينونة او جوهر لكن العقل او الروح هما من نفس جوهر الله. القوة او القدرة هما تعبير عن الطاقة لا عن جوهر الله. 

نحن لا نستخف بعقول الناس الذي يستخف بعقول الناس الذي يريد ان يقول ان روح الله تساوي قوته اي ان الله ليس روح بل طاقة! و لعلمك .... الطاقة فيزيائيا ممكن تحويلها الى مادة ! 

الا تفهم ان الروح كينونة ؟؟ في حين القوة هي طاقة. الله القادر على كل شيئ هو روح كما صرح الكتاب المقدس مرارا. ان الله القادر على كل شيئ ولد الابن من جوهره. في حين الارادة و العلم هما من صفاته الثبوتية كما تحب ان تقول.
لانه قادر ولد الابن هذا لا يعني ان القوة كينونة. 

اذا الله خلق العالم بقدرته هذا لا يعني ان القدرة هي الله. لكن الله لديه القدرة الكاملة المتناهية على فعل اي شيئ من غير تعب. و ان الله الذي لديه العلم الكامل يعلم كل شيئ هذا و هذا لا يعني ان العلم هو الله ابدا لا يعني هذا. *


----------



## ابن الشرق (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

*نصيحة منك بل طلب 

عندما تقتبس مني او من شخص آخر اما تستخدم الاقتباس  او تغير اللون حتى نرد عليك بشكل وافي *


----------



## ابن الشرق (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

*
تابع لما سبقه ....

روح الله هو الذي يعطي الحياة ... هو المسؤول عن حياة الله اي ان الله حي بروحه 

اعتقد هذا الفرق واضحا بين روح الله و حياة الله و انا حينما تكلمت عن حياة الله ككينونة قصدت روحه القدوس لكن كصفة اكيد المقصود حياته

انت قد تكلمت عن الدلائل العقلية عن صفات الله 

صدقني لا احد يقدر ان يدرك كنه الله .... 

علم الله الذاتي ليس جوهره .... في حين روح الله من نفس جوهر الله غير المدرك

اما حين تحدثت عن عبادة معنى الله و ليس اسمه 

فنحن نعبد الله و ليس اسمه و لا قدرته و لا قوته

نحن نعبد الله الازلي السرمدي غير المدرك بعقولنا

و لك كل التقدير*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

اهلا بك مره اخرى اخي ابن الشرق و اعتذر على عدم استعمالي للأقتباس في ردودي السابقه و ذلك لوجود بعض المشاكل عندي.و لله الحمد لم تعد اي مشكله الأن و سأستعمله في الرد القادم انشاء الله و ارجو منك المعذره مره اخرى ان كنت قد سببت لك اي صعوبه في القراءه .......... و دمت سالم


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

سأبدأ بلرد على الأخ (جيرارد) اولا::: قال:





> لابد ان تفرق بين الكينونة وصفات الكينونة
> 
> نعلم كلنا ان صفات الله ازلية وابدية ولكن هذا لايعنى الخلط بينها وبين الكينونة الالهيه فهناك فرق شاسع
> 
> فالكينونة هى مصدر تلك الصفات وليست الصفات هى مصدر الكينونة


 و اقول:لا يوجد اي فرق بين الكينونه(اي الذات الالهيه)و بين الصفات فلكل وجود واحد, و ان كانت كما تقول ان الكينونه هي مصدر تلك الصفات فذلك يلزم  ان تكون الصفات زائده على الذات و للتوضيح:خذ هذه التسأولات---هل هذه الصفات كانت في القِدَم مع الذات ؟

أم أنها حادثة ؟

و إذا كانت حادثة فمن أوجدها و منحها لله تعالى ؟

و هل أن الله أوجدها و الحال انه كان قبل ذلك فاقداً للحياة و القدرة و العلم و غيرها من الصفات ؟ !

أم أوجدها الغير و منحها لله ؟ !

و من هو ذلك الغير ؟ ___هذا مضافاً إلى أنّ القول بكون الصفات زائدة على الذات و ما يطلق عليه بالغيريّة يستلزم كون الله مركباً في ذاته المقدسة ، و من المعلوم أن التركب ملازم للحاجة و الافتقار لبداهة أن المركب محتاج إلى أجزائه و مفتقر إليها ، و لو كان الله مركباً ، لكان إذن مفتقراً محتاجاً ، و هو يتنافى مع صفة الغنى الثابتة لله عقلاً و نقلاً .و لهذا فان كمال توحيد الله هو أن ننزهه من التَّكَثُّر في ذاته ، بمعنى أن لا نعتقد بان ذاته غير صفاته ، و صفاته غير ذاته ، بل نعتقد بأن ذاته عين صفاته ، و صفاته عين ذاته من غير تركب و تكثر .و لا شك أن هذه المرتبة من التوحيد مرتبة عالية وشريفة جداً من مراتب التوحيد ، بل هي المرتبة الكاملة في صعيد توحيد الله تعالى و هو شئ لا يفطن إليه الناس العاديون ، و لهذا يعدّ القول بغيرية الصفات للذات و عدم القول بالعينية من الشرك الخفيّ ، و لأجل ذلك ربما يكون الشخص موحداً لله في مرتبة التوحيد الذاتي مشركاً ـ أو غير موحد لله ـ في مرتبة التوحيد الصفاتي. و قال اخي (جرارد) :::





> علم الله المطلق هو صفه لله ولكن ليس كينونة الله فكينونة الله ( الذات الالهية اقصد اى الاقانيم)
> هى المصدر لذلك العلم وغيرها من الصفات كالرحمة وغيرها ولكن ليست تلك الصفات هى ذات الطبيعة الالهية


 اظن اني قد وضحت انه لا يوجد فرق بين الذات و الصفات الالهيه المقدسه لئلا يلزم التركيب و لا يوجد اي فرق بين الأقانيم(كما تقولون)و بين الصفات الأخرى و الدليل انه لولا صفتي العلم و القدره (على الاقل) لما كان للأقنوم الثاني(كما تقولون) اي اساس او وجود. و كان هذا ردي للأخ (جرارد) و ارجو انتظار ردي على عزيزي ابن الشرق..................و دمتم سالمين


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

و هذا ردي على الأخ العزيز ابن الشرق:::: قال:





> يا اخي عاشق الحق ؟
> 
> صدقني اقرأ كل ردودك كلمة كلمة و مقطع مقطع ....
> 
> ...


  و اقول :يا اخي و حبيبي عندما تقول انت ان الصفات تابعه او متعلقه فهذا يشير تلقائيا الى ان الذات الالهيه او وجود الله الازلي المقدس قد كان (قبل) الصفات, و اوجدت صفاته المقدسه بعد ذلك, و اذا كنت تقول ان الصفات ايضا ازليه مثل الذات فهذا سيدل على تساوي الذات مع الصفات, و لأنها متساويه فلا يمكن ان تكون تابعه او متعلقه بلذات..(كلامي كان واضحا و ارجو ان تكون قد فهمت ما اعنيه)...

  و قال ايضا:





> انت لماذا تبقى تدور في نفس الدائرة
> 
> علم الله و قدرته ليسا من جوهره بل صفاته في حين روح الله و عقله من جوهره
> 
> ستبقى تتكلم عن الصفات الثبوتية.... الى متى؟ كل مرة اثبت لك من المنطق ان قوة ليست كينونة او جوهر لكن العقل او الروح هما من نفس جوهر الله. القوة او القدرة هما تعبير عن الطاقة لا عن جوهر الله.


  و اقول:سبق و ان بينت انه لا يوجد اي اختلاف (طبعا ما عدا في المعنى) بين الذات و الصفات المقدسه.... و الجوهر متساوي كليا مع الصفات من كل النواحي و منها (الناحيه الازليه و الابديه و اللاحدوديه)... و قال: 





> اذا الله خلق العالم بقدرته هذا لا يعني ان القدرة هي الله. لكن الله لديه القدرة الكاملة المتناهية على فعل اي شيئ من غير تعب. و ان الله الذي لديه العلم الكامل يعلم كل شيئ هذا و هذا لا يعني ان العلم هو الله ابدا لا يعني هذا.


الله سبحانه هو القدره المطلقه و القدره المطلقه هو الله,الله سبحانه هو العلم المطلق و العلم المطلق هو الله سبحانه, و لا فرق بين ذاته و صفاته...(كما بينت لكم مسبقا)..... و قال ايضا:


> روح الله هو الذي يعطي الحياة ... هو المسؤول عن حياة الله اي ان الله حي بروحه
> 
> اعتقد هذا الفرق واضحا بين روح الله و حياة الله و انا حينما تكلمت عن حياة الله ككينونة قصدت روحه القدوس لكن كصفة اكيد المقصود حياته


ارجو ان تبين لي قصدك جيدا فأنا لم اكن اعلم ما هو قصدك و انت قلت من قبل (ان الحياة مثل سائر الصفات الأخرى تابعه, و لم تقل انها كينونه او جوهر), و كنت معذورا عندما قلت لك ان في اقوالك تناقض.....و الأن هل حياة الله صفه تابعه للروح ام هي جوهر مثل الروح(كما تقول)؟؟؟؟؟؟  و قال اخي ابن الشرق ايضا:


> انت قد تكلمت عن الدلائل العقلية عن صفات الله
> 
> صدقني لا احد يقدر ان يدرك كنه الله ....


 و اقول له:اعلم يا اخي و حبيبيأنه لا يحاط بالله علما ، وكل ما تخيل من صفاته فهو مخلوق للفكر ، مصنوعا لخياله مردودا له ، ولذا يا طيب يجب الإيمان بالله وحده من خير تخيل له حتى عقلا ، ولكنه تعالى لم يحجب معرفته عنا بمعرفة عظمته وكبرياءه وتجلية ومجده ، وإنه هو العليم القادر الحي القيوم الذي له الأسماء الحسنى والصفات العليا ، إما تصوره وتخيله أو توهمه فلا .

فالفكر يجول يا أخي : وفي عظمة المخلوقات الدالة على عظمته ، وفي سعة الكون الدال على إحاطته ، وفي حاجة الوجود الدال على غناه سبحانه ، ومده وتجليه وظهوره في كل شيء موجدا له ومبقيه لأجله ، فدل على أن كل شيء فاني ، وهو تعالى الباقي الأزلي بل الأول بلا أوليه قبله ولا بعد له ، أي الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن ، مطلقا من غير حد حتى وهمي له سبحانه . يا عزيزي:يجب أن نؤمن أن الذات المقدسة لله تعالى التي لا معرفة لأحد بحقيقتها وكنهها ، إلا بما أخبرنا الله تعالى في كلامه المجيد في القرآن الكريم ، بأنه تعالى لا يحاط به علما ، ووفق ما علمنا نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ، وما جاء من التوضيح والشرح والتفسير في الأحاديث والكلمات المعتبرة عن الأئمة الأطهار من أهل بيت النبي الطيبين الطاهرين ، هو أن نؤمن بأن الله واحد ، لا شريك له ، ولا نظير ، ولا ويتصور له شبيه ، ولا مثيل ، ولا وزير ، ولا ند ، كما أنه تعالى لا ينفصل من شيء ولم ينفصل منه شيء ، ولا صاحبة له ، ولا ولد ، ولا أب ، ولا أم ، ولا خالق له ،  وهذا المسمى بتوحيد الذات بنفي الشريك والمثيل حيث إن لا ثاني له تعالى في الوجود ، ولا غير الله تعالى في الكون مستقل بذاته ، وكل الوجود من فيضه تعالى وتجليه ومحتاج إليه . و ها هو معنى التوحيد لصفات الذات المقدسة : والتي تعرف بمعرفة الله ، والتوجه إليه ، سواء بالفطرة ، أو بالبراهين والأدلة العقلية والنقلية ، وهي أسماء الله الحسنى المعبرة عن صفاته المبينة لكماله تعالى ، والتي نعرفها من أول وهله وهي كصفة : العلم ، والقدرة ، والحياة ، والسمع ، والبصر .

فنقول : إنه تعالى : عليم ، قدير ، حي ، سميع ، بصير ، وغيرها ك: العلي والعظيم ، والواحد والأحد ، والأزلي والأبدي ، المُعَبر عنها بالأسماء الحسنى والصفات العليا للذات المقدسة الإلهية ، وإن كانت متعددة بالمفهوم إلا أن مصداقها واحد ............ و دمتم في كل خير


----------



## ابن الشرق (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*



> و اقول :يا اخي و حبيبي عندما تقول انت ان الصفات تابعه او متعلقه فهذا يشير تلقائيا الى ان الذات الالهيه او وجود الله الازلي المقدس قد كان (قبل) الصفات, و اوجدت صفاته المقدسه بعد ذلك, و اذا كنت تقول ان الصفات ايضا ازليه مثل الذات فهذا سيدل على تساوي الذات مع الصفات, و لأنها متساويه فلا يمكن ان تكون تابعه او متعلقه بلذات..(كلامي كان واضحا و ارجو ان تكون قد فهمت ما اعنيه)...



*هذا لا يعني ما تتصوره ابدا او تريد اثباته من كلامي ! 

قلت لك الله لا تنطبق عليه قوانين الزمان و المكان ..... و انا قلت متعلقة بوجوده الازلي اي لا يوجد سبق. و ابدا ر يعني انها متعلقة بوجوده الازلي انهما متساويين في الجوهر ...... 

لم اللف و الدوران ؟! 

هل تدرك معنى الازل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ سؤال يحتاج الى وقفة طويلة من لدنك *





> ان تبين لي قصدك جيدا فأنا لم اكن اعلم ما هو قصدك و انت قلت من قبل (ان الحياة مثل سائر الصفات الأخرى تابعه, و لم تقل انها كينونه او جوهر), و كنت معذورا عندما قلت لك ان في اقوالك تناقض.....و الأن هل حياة الله صفه تابعه للروح ام هي جوهر مثل الروح(كما تقول)؟؟؟؟؟؟



و* ما ذكرته ليس تناقض ابدا بل يحتاج الى فكر منفتح لا يعبد الحرف بل يعبد الله روحيا لان الله روح و المؤمن الحقيقي بالروح يعبده 

يا أخي عاشق االحق .. 

الى اين تريد الوصول ؟ 

هل تريد ان تقول روح الله ليس كينونة بل صفة 

هذا السؤال يحتاج الى وقفة كبيرة 

فكر في معنى روح الله 

ملاحظة.... تحتاج امثلة بسيطة للفهم و ممكن الاستعانة بروح الانسان و كينونتها 

سلام*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

عزيزي ابن الشرق , سأسئلك سؤال واحد و اجبني لو سمحت:على اساس نظرية التثليث هل الله سبحانه عقل ام ذات ام روح او الثلاثه معا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟...........و دمت سالم


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

و سؤال اخر لو سمحت و قد سألتكياه من قبل : هل حياة الله سبحانه صفه تابعه للروح مثل الصفات(كما تقول)ام هي كينونه(جوهر) مثل الروح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.........و دمتم سالمين


----------



## kimo14th (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

*معذره للتدخل 

* الله روح عاقله ذاتيه الوجود ثلاث كينونات متلازمه لاينبغى التعامل معها بانها ماديه وملموسه او مرئيه 

لاننا لم نر الله ..... كل مانعرفه وما اوضحه لنا الله انه روح عاقله ذاتيه الوجود 


* حياه الله اى ان الله حى بروحه القدس .... الروح وهى الجوهر هى التى تجعلنا نقول ان الله له حياه اى حى*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

اهلا بك اخي (كيمو) و حياك الله معنا, قد قرأت ردك السابق و لكن كالعاده سأنتظر اجوبة اخي ابن الشرق على اسئلتي الأخيره و سأرد ان شاء الله عليكما معا....... و دمتم في رعاية الواحد


----------



## ابن الشرق (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

*يا عاشق الحق 

الله المثلم الاقانيم هو الذات الالهية و العقل او الكلمة و الروح ...... 

هل جوابي واضح ؟ 

ارجو الرد على مشاركتي السابقة حتى نستطيع التواصل *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

بالطبع و شيء اكيد اني سأرد على ردك السابق ان شاء الله و لكنك حتى الان لم تجبني على هذا السؤال الذي سأبني من خلال اجابتك عليه بعض الردود في ردي القادم ان شاء الله و السؤال هو :::هل حياة الله صفه تابعه للروح مثل باقي الصفات(كما تقول)ام هي كينونه(جوهر)مثل الروح(كما تقول انت)؟؟؟؟؟؟,,,,و انتظر الاجابه ان شاء الله...................... و دمت في خير


----------



## ابن الشرق (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*






روح الله هو جوهر و روح الله هو سبب حياة الله 


لو قرأت الردود جيدا ................. لعرفت الجواب 

و كما قلت اذا اردت عبادة الله لا تعبد الحرف لان الحرف يقتل 

اعبد بالروح


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*



ابن الشرق قال:


> روح الله هو جوهر و روح الله هو سبب حياة الله
> 
> 
> لو قرأت الردود جيدا ................. لعرفت الجواب
> ...



 معنى كلامك هو ان حياة الله صفه تابعه للروح .... رد علي بكلمه واحده فقط رجائا, نعم ام لا ...... لكي ارد على ردودك التي لم ارد عليها مسبقا .... منتظر....... ودمت في خير


----------



## steven gerrard (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

*عزيزى عاشق الحق*

*الحياة ليست صفة*

*الصفه هى الحى ( زى ما انتم بتقولو الحى القيوم )*

*الله حى بروحه فالروح هى مصدر الحياه فبمجرد وجود الروح توجد الحياه *

*الله حى منذ الازل بروحه *

*فما الاشكال ان تصف الله بالحى اليس هو بالفعل كذلك؟*​


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

 اهلا بك اخي (جيرارد)............. و معذرتا اني لن ارد عليك الان و سأنتظر اجابة اخي ابن الشرق (بنعم ام لا) و سأرد عليكما معا كألعاده لكي لا يتشتت الموضوع....... فأرجو منك ان تنتظر حتى يرد علي عزيزي ابن الشرق و اشكرك على المشاركه................ و دمت سالما


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

 ارجو ردك بأسرع وقت يا أخي ابن الشرق لكي نتواصل............. و دمت سالما


----------



## ابن الشرق (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

*انا لم ارد لان الاخ Steven 

رد عليك و انا متفق معه تماما 



روح الله هو جوهر الله و سبب حياة الله ....... هل يوجد جواب اوضح من هذا ؟


فانا اعود و اسئلك ما معنى حياة الله ؟؟


لان الله حي بروحه *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

شكرا على ردك و جوابك و ارجو انتظار ردي ان شاء الله ............ و دمت بصحه و خير و عافيه


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

مع اني متحير معكم , فمره يقول اخي ابن الشرق ان الحياة (صفه) تابعه للروح(مثلما الوجود صفه تابعه للذات و النطق صفه تابعه للعقل كما تقولون), و مره يقول اخي (ستفن) ان الحياة ليست صفه و يرجع عزيزي ابن الشرق و يؤيد كلام (ستفن) و يناقض ما قاله سابقا , فلا اعرف يا احبتي لماذا لا تثبتون على رأي واحد ....... و لكن مع ذلك سأرد على الردود التي لم أرد عليها و ان شاء الله يميز الصح من الخطأ...... قال الأخ العزيز ابن الشرق::::


> قلت لك الله لا تنطبق عليه قوانين الزمان و المكان ..... و انا قلت متعلقة بوجوده الازلي اي لا يوجد سبق. و ابدا ر يعني انها متعلقة بوجوده الازلي انهما متساويين في الجوهر ......


اظن اني رديت على هذا الكلام مسبقا...... و قال::::


> هل تدرك معنى الازل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ سؤال يحتاج الى وقفة طويلة من لدنك


ماذا تعني من سؤالك هذا؟؟؟؟؟ شيء اكيد اني اعرف معنى الأزل !.!.!.!.!.!.!.... و قال::::


> يا أخي عاشق االحق ..
> 
> الى اين تريد الوصول ؟
> 
> ...


الروح (وسيله) لتحيا بها الذات المحتاجه..... و الله سبحانه و تعالى حي بذاته و وجوده و قدرته و ارادته و الخ.......... و قال ايضا::::


> فانا اعود و اسئلك ما معنى حياة الله ؟؟


ما هذه الاسئله يا حبيبي؟؟؟؟!!!!..... حياة الله ليست مثل اي حياة اخرى فهي ازليه,ابديه,غير محدوده و لا يوجد اي فرق بين حياة الله و ذاته و باقي صفاته فلكل مصداق ((واحد)).......... و اما ردي على أخي و حبيبي (ستفن)....... قال::::





> عزيزى عاشق الحق
> 
> الحياة ليست صفة


 الحياة صفه و لا داعي للانكار رجائا ..... فلحياة لأنها صفه فلديها معكوس لمعناها..... عكس الحياة= الممات و عكس الوجود=العدم و عكس العلم=الجهل و الخ.........فبلتالي يصبح عكس الحي=الميت و عكس الموجود=المعدوم و عكس العالم=الجاهل و ( عكس الناطق = الأخرس) و الخ............. و قال ايضا::::


> الصفه هى الحى ( زى ما انتم بتقولو الحى القيوم )


((الحي)) اسم موصوف بلحياة و ليس صفه يا حبيبي(ستفن)...... و قال في الأخر::::


> فما الاشكال ان تصف الله بالحى اليس هو بالفعل كذلك؟


 و من قال غير ذلك؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟..... و الأن سأطرح بعض الاسئله و الاستفسارات و ارجو ردكم بوضوح ان شاء الله::::: هل تتفقون معي يا اخوتي ان الرقم3 , هو شيء حادث و غير ازلي مثل باقي الأشياء المخلوقه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و عندي اسفسار على هذا القول::::


> و الكلمة و الروح هما اقنومين او شخصين متمايزين عن الذات الالهية (الله الآب)


ماذا يعني او ما المقصود من ((شخصين متمايزين عن الذات)) و ما معنى التمايز هنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟........ و لدي سؤال من خلال هذا القول::::


> فالذات الالهية هو اقنوم والعقل هو اقنوم و الروح هو اقنوم لله الواحد ...
> 
> و اما الصفات الاخرى فهي اما تابعة للذات الالهية كالقدرة و القوة او تابعة للعقل كالحكمة و الارادة او للروح -الحياة-


ان كانت الحياة صفه تابعه و القدره ايضا صفه تابعه, فلماذا تقولون ان حياة الله هو الله و لا تقولون ان قدرة الله هو الله؟!؟!؟!؟!....اليس هذا هو الانتقاء المصلحي ان صح التعبير.......  انتظر الردود (على كل الاسئله) ان شاء الله........... و دمتم بخير و صحه و عافيه


----------



## Christian Knight (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

ساخبرك ما هو الانتقاء المصلحى يا اخ مقاوم للحق, فانت قلت بالحرف الواحد:


Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> :"]الروح (وسيله) لتحيا بها الذات المحتاجه..... و الله سبحانه و تعالى حي بذاته و وجوده و قدرته و ارادته و الخ::[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*



Christian Knight قال:


> ساخبرك ما هو الانتقاء المصلحى يا اخ مقاوم للحق, فانت قلت بالحرف الواحد:
> 
> 
> Asheq Al-Haqq قال:
> ...


----------



## ابن الشرق (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

*يا عزيزي ....... 

انت قلت ...... 






			مع اني متحير معكم , فمره يقول اخي ابن الشرق ان الحياة (صفه) تابعه للروح(مثلما الوجود صفه تابعه للذات و النطق صفه تابعه للعقل كما تقولون), و مره يقول اخي (ستفن) ان الحياة ليست صفه و يرجع عزيزي ابن الشرق و يؤيد كلام (ستفن) و يناقض ما قاله سابقا , فلا اعرف يا احبتي لماذا لا تثبتون على رأي واحد ....... و لكن مع ذلك سأرد على الردود التي لم أرد عليها و ان شاء الله يميز الصح من الخطأ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



لا يوجد اي تناقض بل تناغم لتدرك المعنى الاساسي 

لا ادري لماذا الاصرار على الحرف لا الروح ...؟ 


و قلت ايضا 



			الروح (وسيله) لتحيا بها الذات المحتاجه..... و الله سبحانه و تعالى حي بذاته و وجوده و قدرته و ارادته و الخ..........
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لكن الروح كينونة من الله و به يحيى الله 

لا ادري لماذا نظل ندور ضمن نفس الدائرة ؟؟ 

كم مرة اقول لك  افتح فكرك لتفهم الآخر ....... لا اقصد ان اجرحك صدقني  


 روح الله هو سبب حياة الله و كل مرة اقول لك حياة الله هي صفة وجودية ازلية متعلقة بروح الله وكما قال رب المجد "الله روح. والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي ان يسجدوا" الانجيل بحسب يوحنا الرسول 4: 24

كل مرة نقول لك ان الله هو روح و حياة الله متعلقة بروح الله لكن ممكن ان ندعو روح الله بحياة الله في حالات معينة... قاصدين فيها ان الروح هو سبب حياة الله... لا اكثر و لا اقل 



قلت ايضا 






			الحياة صفه و لا داعي للانكار رجائا ..... فلحياة لأنها صفه فلديها معكوس لمعناها..... عكس الحياة= الممات و عكس الوجود=العدم و عكس العلم=الجهل و الخ.........فبلتالي يصبح عكس الحي=الميت و عكس الموجود=المعدوم و عكس العالم=الجاهل و ( عكس الناطق = الأخرس) و الخ.............
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ما هو عكس الروح يا ترى ؟؟ و ما هو عكس العقل ؟؟ 


حين نتفق على هذه النقاط 

سوف ننتقل الى الاستفسارات الجديدة التي طرحتها 

يجب انهاء محور محور..... 

انتظر تواصلك حتى اعود و اناقش بشكل شمولي اكثر

*


----------



## steven gerrard (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

*عزيزى عاشق الحق

انت قلت*​

*



 الحياة صفه و لا داعي للانكار رجائا ..... فلحياة لأنها صفه فلديها معكوس لمعناها..... عكس الحياة= الممات و عكس الوجود=العدم و عكس العلم=الجهل و الخ.........فبلتالي يصبح عكس الحي=الميت و عكس الموجود=المعدوم و عكس العالم=الجاهل و ( عكس الناطق = الأخرس) و الخ.............

أنقر للتوسيع...






			((الحي)) اسم موصوف بلحياة و ليس صفه يا حبيبي(ستفن)......
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
عزيزى ارجو ان تحترم عقليتنا فنحن نفهم ايضا اللغة العربية

الحياة اذا كانت صفة كما تقول فما هو موصوفها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الحى اذا فتحت القاموس ستجدها الصفة لكلمة الحياة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اذا انا قلت ان الله حى............. اذن انا اوصفه

لكن ان قلت حياة الله .............. اذن انا اشير الى الكينونة ومصدر الصفه وهى الروح

الروح هى الحياة وهى فى نفس الوقت مصدر الحياة لا يمكن ان تفصل الاثنين عن بعض​



> *و من قال غير ذلك؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟..... و الأن سأطرح بعض الاسئله و الاستفسارات و ارجو ردكم بوضوح ان شاء الله::::: هل تتفقون معي يا اخوتي ان الرقم3 , هو شيء حادث و غير ازلي مثل باقي الأشياء المخلوقه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*




انا ارى ان رقم 3 هو وصف ابتكره الانسان لعدد الاشياء ولكنه معروف من الازل عند الله فهو 

نقدر نقول كده مخلوق وازلى ................  مخلوق او بمعنى ادق مبتكر من البشر ولكنه فى نفس الوقت ازلى عند الله
​
انا عارف انت عايز توصل لايه بالظبط ولكن يا عزيزى كل الالفاظ البشرية مخلوقة ومبتكرة من البشر ولكننا نستخدمها لوصف الله فى محاولة منا لفهم ماهيته سبحانه

فليس معنا ذلك ان ماهية الله مخلوقة وموصوفه من البشر فى وقت ما لاننا لابد وان نستخدم الفاظا مخلوقه اذ نحن ايضا مخلوقين ولكن كل شئ عند الله منذ الازل ويعلن عنه لنا فى وقته
​
نحن محدودين وبالتالى الفاظنا واختراعتنا محدوده ولكننا مجبرين نستخدمها لوصف الله الغير محدود لان هذا هو المتاح فان لم نفعل ذلك فلن نستطيع التكلم عن الله

لان كلمة الله نفسها معلنة للبشر وممكن تقول مخلوقه زى رقم 3 ولكن مدلولها غير محدود وازلى



بعد كل هذا الحديث معك ارجو ان تترك الفلسفة جانبا ونعيش الواقع فغيرك من الملحدين والغير ملحدين سبقوك فى هذا وفشلوا ​


----------



## Christian Knight (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> Christian Knight قال:
> 
> 
> > ساخبرك ما هو الانتقاء المصلحى يا اخ مقاوم للحق, فانت قلت بالحرف الواحد:
> ...


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

ردي على الأخ العزيز ابن الشرق........


> يا عزيزي .......
> 
> انت قلت ......
> إقتباس:
> ...


لا ادري يا اخي على اي تناغم تتحدث فقولك انت كان في الصفحات الاولى و قول الأخ (ستفن) كان في الصفحات الأخيره من الموضوع ...... لكن الأن كل شيء اصبح واضحا و لله الحمد............... و قال::::


> لكن الروح كينونة من الله و به يحيى الله
> 
> لا ادري لماذا نظل ندور ضمن نفس الدائرة ؟؟
> 
> كم مرة اقول لك افتح فكرك لتفهم الآخر ....... لا اقصد ان اجرحك صدقني


يا عزيزي انت مؤمن بأن الروح كينونه و لكن انا لا اؤمن بذلك و قلت لك ان الروح و اي روح في هذا الوجود هي مخلوقه لله و الله سبحانه و تعالى لا يحتاج للروح لكي يحيا , و ان كانت الروح هي سبب او مصدر الحياة فهذا الشيء مختص بلمخلوقات و ذواتها المحتاجه للروح لكي تحيا , اما الله الخالق سبحانه فلا................ و قال::::


> ما هو عكس الروح يا ترى ؟؟ و ما هو عكس العقل ؟؟
> 
> 
> حين نتفق على هذه النقاط
> ...


لا يوجد عكس للروح و لا للعقل و لا للذات لأنها ليست صفات و انا متفق معك ......... فحتى الاراده ليس لها معكوس منطقيا و للتوضيح اكثر سأسئلك سؤال:ما هو عكس كلمة (كتاب)مثلا؟؟؟؟... و ارجو ان تكون قد فهمتني........... و شكرا على ردودك ....... و دمت بخير و صحه و سلامه


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

ردي على الأخ الثاني (ستفن)............. و قبل ان ابدأ بلرد احب ان اهنئك بتأهل فريق ليفربول لنصف نهائي دوري الابطال, مع اني من مشجعي نادي (ارسنال) و لكن لا ضير في ذلك............. قال الأخ العزيز(ستفن)::::


> اذا انا قلت ان الله حى............. اذن انا اوصفه
> 
> لكن ان قلت حياة الله .............. اذن انا اشير الى الكينونة ومصدر الصفه وهى الروح
> 
> الروح هى الحياة وهى فى نفس الوقت مصدر الحياة لا يمكن ان تفصل الاثنين عن بعض


الروح هي علة الحياة و الحياة هي معلولة الروح و لا تتساوى العله مع المعلول هذا اولا ....... و ثانيا ان كانت الروح هي مصدر الحياة و اساسها فهذا الشيء يختص بلمخلوقات الحيه بلروح,لكن الله تعالى كان حيا قبل ان يكون هناك شيء اسمه(روح) و هو خلق الروح و اوجدها من العدم لاحياء الذوات الناقصه و المحتاجه للروح لكي تحيا........... و قال::::


> انا ارى ان رقم 3 هو وصف ابتكره الانسان لعدد الاشياء ولكنه معروف من الازل عند الله فهو


اي شيء قابل للانعدام فهو مخلوق و موجد من العدم , و عى هذا الاساس كل الأرقام مخلوقه(اي انها حادثه و ليست ازليه), فان كان الرقم3 ازليا لما كان له حد و نهايه, و لما كان قابلا ان يعدم و يصبح (0) صفرا................... و قال ايضا::::


> نقدر نقول كده مخلوق وازلى ................ مخلوق او بمعنى ادق مبتكر من البشر ولكنه فى نفس الوقت ازلى عند الله


لا يوجد شيء اسمه مخلوق و ازلي!!!!فكأنك تقول شيء معدوم و موجودبنفس الوقت و هذا شيء محال يا حبيبي........ و ان كان مثلما تقول مبتكر من البشر فلبشر ايضا مخلوقين و لا يمكن ان يكون مبتكرا بمعنى كلمة (ابتكار) و يكون ازليا ايضا............. و قال::::


> انا عارف انت عايز توصل لايه بالظبط ولكن يا عزيزى كل الالفاظ البشرية مخلوقة ومبتكرة من البشر ولكننا نستخدمها لوصف الله فى محاولة منا لفهم ماهيته سبحانه
> 
> فليس معنا ذلك ان ماهية الله مخلوقة وموصوفه من البشر فى وقت ما لاننا لابد وان نستخدم الفاظا مخلوقه اذ نحن ايضا مخلوقين ولكن كل شئ عند الله منذ الازل ويعلن عنه لنا فى وقته


كلامك جميل يا عزيزي و لكن الله من فضله و منته و هو القدير على كل شيء قد زود العقل البشري بقوه لتمكينه درك((اصل الوجود)) ركز معي لو سمحت انا قلت ((اصل الوجود)) و ليس ((كنه ذات الله المقدسه)) و ذلك ليتم توحيده سبحانه بلمستوى اللائق و بدون ان يكون هناك اي شك و ريب في وحدانيته المطلقه في الالوهيه......... و قال::::


> بعد كل هذا الحديث معك ارجو ان تترك الفلسفة جانبا ونعيش الواقع فغيرك من الملحدين والغير ملحدين سبقوك فى هذا وفشلوا


اني اعلم يا اخي انه من الصعب عليك ان تنكر دينك الذي تربيت عليه و امنت به من الصغر و لكن ان كنت فعلا تريد بخلوص نيه ان تعرف الحقيقه و تؤمن بها فعليك ان تفتح عقلك و ثانيا ان تكون حياديا و مبتعدا عن العصبيه في المقارنه بين دينك و الاديان الأخرى و الله سبحانه و تعالى لن يخذلك و هو يحب كل انسان يطلب الوصول للحقيقه و لولا حبه لنا لما خلقنا و اوجدنا من بعد ما كنا((لا شيء))..................... و دمت في رعاية الواحد


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

و ردي على (الفارس)...................... انت قلت::::


> لماذا هذه العصبية يا ترى؟؟
> لانى فضحت جهلك بدينك وبالمنطق؟؟


ان كنت فارسا حقا و ليس جبانا و متهربا فافتح موضوعك في المنتدى الخاص لذلك و انظر كيف انسفه برد واحد مني ان شاء الله و لا اقول الا الله يهديك. و تضل اخي..................... و دمت في رعايته تعالى


----------



## Christian Knight (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

*لو كان يوجد رد لقلته وتباهيت به*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

و الأن فلننتقل رجائا يا احبتي الى السؤالين الأخرين ....... وهم::::


> عندي اسفسار على هذا القول::::
> إقتباس:
> و الكلمة و الروح هما اقنومين او شخصين متمايزين عن الذات الالهية (الله الآب)
> 
> ماذا يعني او ما المقصود من ((شخصين متمايزين عن الذات)) و ما معنى التمايز هنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟........


هذا كان الأول و الثاني هو::::


> لدي سؤال من خلال هذا القول::::
> إقتباس:
> فالذات الالهية هو اقنوم والعقل هو اقنوم و الروح هو اقنوم لله الواحد ...
> 
> ...


.......انتظر الردود ان شاء الله......... و دمتم سالمين


----------



## Christian Knight (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

*منطق يحتاج او لا يحتاج.

كثيرا ما يعترض الاخوة المسلمين على العقيدة المسيحية بهذا المنطق العجيب الا وهو ان الله لا يحتاج لفعل هذا ولا يحتاج ان يكون هكذا علما اننا فى العقيدة المسيحية لا نقول ابدا ان الله يحتاج لشىء. والاخ عاشق استخدم نفس هذا المنطق الباطل فى حواره مدعيا ان الله لا يحتاج ان يكون له روح وان الروح الالهية مخلوقة (ولست افهم من اين اتى بانها مخلوقة!!!!!!!!)
وفى الحقيقة هذا ما الا منطق سفسطائى لانى لو اردت ان انتقد اى عقيدة فساقول ان الله لا يحتاج لكذا يعنى مثلا,.......
اذا قال لنا الاخوة المسلمون ان الله ارسل محمد
نقول لهم انه غير محتاج ليرسل محمد
واذا قالوا لنا انه انزل القران
نقول لهم انه لا يحتاج ان ينزل القران

طيب ما النقطة التى اريد توصيلها؟
النقطة التى اريد توصيلها هى ان الحقائق العقيدية لا يسرى عليها منطق يحتاج او لا يحتاج فعندما نقول ان الله له ذات او عقل او روح فلا علاقة للحاجة بموضوعنا هنا لان هذه حقيقة عقيدية متعلقة بطبيعة الله ولا علاقة لها بالاحتياج ونفس الامر بالنسبة لاى حقيقة عقيدية.*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*



Christian Knight قال:


> *لو كان يوجد رد لقلته وتباهيت به*



افتح الموضوع لكي ارد عليه ....... و بلا افترائات رجائا........... ودمت بخير


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*



Christian Knight قال:


> *منطق يحتاج او لا يحتاج.
> 
> كثيرا ما يعترض الاخوة المسلمين على العقيدة المسيحية بهذا المنطق العجيب الا وهو ان الله لا يحتاج لفعل هذا ولا يحتاج ان يكون هكذا علما اننا فى العقيدة المسيحية لا نقول ابدا ان الله يحتاج لشىء. والاخ عاشق استخدم نفس هذا المنطق الباطل فى حواره مدعيا ان الله لا يحتاج ان يكون له روح وان الروح الالهية مخلوقة (ولست افهم من اين اتى بانها مخلوقة!!!!!!!!)
> وفى الحقيقة هذا ما الا منطق سفسطائى لانى لو اردت ان انتقد اى عقيدة فساقول ان الله لا يحتاج لكذا يعنى مثلا,.......
> ...



الله سبحانه لا يحتاج لشيء , و ((نحن)) من نحتاج لارسال الرسل و تنزيل الكتب و اجب على الأسئله بدل الكلام الفارغ و الله يهديك .......... منتظر الأجوبه ان شاء الله ............. و دمتم بخير و صحه


----------



## Christian Knight (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

*كلام فارغ ايه يا اخ مقاوم للحق؟؟
انا بوضحلك بطلان المنطق الذى تستخدمه*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*



Christian Knight قال:


> *كلام فارغ ايه يا اخ مقاوم للحق؟؟
> انا بوضحلك بطلان المنطق الذى تستخدمه*



لماذا انت تحب العناد و التهرب , قلت لك افتح الموضوع في المنتدى الخاص لذلك و انا ارد عليك و رجائا لا تشتت الموضوع الحالي بكلامك..... و شتان بينك و بين اخوان مثل ابن الشرق و ستفن جراد ........ لا اقول الا الله يهديك........... و دمت بخير و عافيه


----------



## Christian Knight (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

*ولماذا افتح موضوع جديد؟؟
فلقد اوصلت وجهة نظرى, ده غير انى لم اتكلم فى موضوع جديد وانما كنت اثبت لك بطلان منطق يحتاج ولا يحتاج وده من صلب الموضوع*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

هذا كان كلامك الذي تباهيت به انت::::


> فى حين ان القران يقول:
> يَا بَنِيَّ اذْهَبُوا فَتَحَسَّسُوا مِنْ يُوسُفَ وَأَخِيهِ وَلَا تَيْأَسُوا مِنْ رَوْحِ اللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لَا يَيْأَسُ مِنْ رَوْحِ اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ
> فمن نصدق يا ترى؟؟
> الله له روح ام ليس له روح؟؟


فلماذا تنكر و تتهرب , افتح موضوعك في المنتدى الخاص و انظر كيف انسفه برد واحد ان شاء الله..... و لكن مع الأسف مع كل احترامي و تقديري , ان اسمك على غير مسمى يا(الفارس) و كما قلت مسبقا فرق كبير بينك و بين الاخوه مثل ابن الشرق و ستفن جرارد..... و قلت::::


> ولماذا افتح موضوع جديد؟؟
> فلقد اوصلت وجهة نظرى, ده غير انى لم اتكلم فى موضوع جديد وانما كنت اثبت لك بطلان منطق يحتاج ولا يحتاج وده من صلب الموضوع


اما انك تخادع نفسك او تريد ان تخدع القارىء ........ الله يهديك و دمت بخير و صحه


----------



## Christian Knight (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

*اعتقد انى رديت عليك فى موضوع الاية القرانية وقلت انه لو كان عندك رد ناسف لكنت قلته وتباهيت به*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*



Christian Knight قال:


> *اعتقد انى رديت عليك فى موضوع الاية القرانية وقلت انه لو كان عندك رد ناسف لكنت قلته وتباهيت به*



حبيبي بلا كلام زائد رجائا, كن شجاعا و افتح موضوع الايه القرأنيه في منتدى الحوار الاسلامي و شوف الرد عليها, و لا داعي للافترائات و الكلام الفاضي و لا تشتت الموضوع رجائا, انت كتبت ايه قرانيه و تريد ان تثبت ان لله روح من خلال هذه الايه صح؟؟؟؟؟.... افتح موضوع و اكتب فيه الايه بلمنتدى الخاص و انتظر ردي عليك و احكم بنفسك...........منتظر اجوبة الاخوه اللائقين(ابن الشرق و جرارد)........... و دمتم سالمين


----------



## Jesus is God (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

معلش نفسى ارجع لنقطة فى اول الموضوع

الاخ المسلم بيقول الله ناقص فى المسيحية و محدود لان 3-3=0 نفسى افهم ايه المنطق ده؟
امال 1-1=0 ولا بيساوى حاجة تانية مثلا احنا لسه منعرفهاش

نصيحة بجد للاخوة المسلمين بجد انتم بتعاندوا مع خلاصكم و نفسكم مش حد تانى لكن لو فهمتم كلام الاخوة هنا بكل عقل و قلب مفتوح راح تربحوا كتير كتير لانفسكم ش لحد تانى


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*



Jesus is God قال:


> معلش نفسى ارجع لنقطة فى اول الموضوع
> 
> الاخ المسلم بيقول الله ناقص فى المسيحية و محدود لان 3-3=0 نفسى افهم ايه المنطق ده؟
> امال 1-1=0 ولا بيساوى حاجة تانية مثلا احنا لسه منعرفهاش
> ...



 أخي و حبيبي Jesus is God :
يتبين من ردك انك لم تقرأ ردودي في هذا الموضوع ,رجائا فليكن ردك في سياق الموضوع , لو سمحت و تكرمت يا عزيزي............ انتظر الأجوبه ان شاء الله.......... و دمتم في كل خير


----------



## steven gerrard (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

عزيزى عاشق الحق



> عندي اسفسار على هذا القول::::
> إقتباس:
> و الكلمة و الروح هما اقنومين او شخصين متمايزين عن الذات الالهية (الله الآب)
> 
> ماذا يعني او ما المقصود من ((شخصين متمايزين عن الذات)) و ما معنى التمايز هنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟........




بالنسبة لموضوع التمايز الاقنومى فده موضوع طويل جدا يطول شرحه واذا كنت عايز نتكلم فيه فممكن تفتح موضوع جديد ونتناقش فيه

باختصار كده التمايز الاقنومى هو عمل كل اقنوم داخل الذات الواحده

هاديلك مثال للتقريب( للتقريب لانه لايمكن انطباق الامثلة البشرية على الله )

عاشق الحق مواطن واب ومدرس

فى المدرسة بيشرح وفى البيت اب لاولاده وفى المجتمع مواطن

هو نفس الشخص ولكن افعاله ووظائفه تختلف حسب طبيعة العمل

 وهذا نظام  بمعنى ان نفس الشخص اللى هوه انت تقدر تشرح لاولادك فى البيت بس الشرح مكانه فى المدرسة 

وكمان تقدر تكون اب لابنك التلميذ فى المدرسة بس هناك انت مدرس وكمان ممكن تقوم باعمالك كمواطن كدفع الضرائب وغبرها ولكن لكل عمل طبيعة وموقف

الاب هو اصل الوجود
الابن هو العقل الالهى وكلمته الناطقة فينا
الروح القدس هى روح الله الواهبة للحياة والعاملة فينا

مش معنى كده ان اللى يعمله اى اقنوم مايقدرش الاقنوم الاخر ان يفعله ولذا اصبحت عقيدتنا باطلة لتعدد الالهة

ولكن ده نظام فاذا كنت انت كانسان منظم فى عملك ووظائفك فكم بالاحرى الله؟؟؟

ارجو ان تكون فهمت وكما قلت فى البداية المثال للتقريب فقط​


> لدي سؤال من خلال هذا القول::::
> إقتباس:
> فالذات الالهية هو اقنوم والعقل هو اقنوم و الروح هو اقنوم لله الواحد ...
> 
> ...




بالنسبة للنقطة دى

ماهو مفهوم حياة الله بالنسبة لك حتى اجيبك


*فى النهاية لى طلب

بعد 3 صفحات من التحدث والتشعب ممكن تحطلى اوجهه اعتراضاتك فى شكل نقط لان الموضوع كده وسع والواحد هايبتدى يتوه*​


----------



## ابن الشرق (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*



> و الأن فلننتقل رجائا يا احبتي الى السؤالين الأخرين ....... وهم::::
> 
> عندي اسفسار على هذا القول::::
> إقتباس:
> ...



*اي انهما اقنوم مختلف عن الذات الالهية لكن الكل هم واحد 

فذات الله متميز بالوجود و هو علة العلل و كذلك الابن فان الآب ناطق بالابن اي الابن متميز بصفة النطق و  روح الله هو متميز عن الذات الالهية بانه هو سبب الحياة...... 

لكن الله هو واحد 

اما سؤالك الثاني فقد اجبنا عليه مرات كثيرة 





			فانت سألت مرارا لدي سؤال من خلال هذا القول::::

فالذات الالهية هو اقنوم والعقل هو اقنوم و الروح هو اقنوم لله الواحد ... 

و اما الصفات الاخرى فهي اما تابعة للذات الالهية كالقدرة و القوة او تابعة للعقل كالحكمة و الارادة او للروح -الحياة-


ان كانت الحياة صفه تابعه و القدره ايضا صفه تابعه, فلماذا تقولون ان حياة الله هو الله و لا تقولون ان قدرة الله هو الله؟!؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



كم مرة قلنا لك الروح و العقل كينونة في حين هذه صفات 

و انت طرحت سؤالا و تراجعت عنه و تغاضيت النظر عن الرد الحاسم

فانت طالما تحدثت عن المتعاكسات 

فلم لا تقول لنا ما هو عكس الروح و ما هو عكس العقل ؟؟؟ 

لانك قلت ان القدرة عكسها عدم القدرة و العلم عكسه الجهل ............. و الخ 


ننظر منك ردك المباشر على هذه الفقرة بالذات لانك لم ترد عليها ابدا مع اني قد طرحتها عدة مرات *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

سأبدأ بلرد على الأخ العزيز (ستفن جرارد) اولا................ قال::::


> بالنسبة لموضوع التمايز الاقنومى فده موضوع طويل جدا يطول شرحه واذا كنت عايز نتكلم فيه فممكن تفتح موضوع جديد ونتناقش فيه


سأفعل ان شاء الله ان لم احصل على الاجابه المقنعه في موضوعي الحالي............. و قال::::


> باختصار كده التمايز الاقنومى هو عمل كل اقنوم داخل الذات الواحده
> 
> هاديلك مثال للتقريب( للتقريب لانه لايمكن انطباق الامثلة البشرية على الله )
> 
> ...


عاشق الحق انسان واحد , كيان واحد لكنه يلعب ادوار مختلفه في (حياته) و لو كان ميتا لما لعب تلك الأدوار , فهو ذات واحده و جوهر واحد و لكن ادواره و وظائفه في حياته كأل أب و المعلم و المواطن هي اشياء (مكتسبه) في حياته و ليست خصائص جوهريه لذاته و كيانه فمن الممكن الا يكون أب لكنه يبقى انسان و يمكن ألا يكون معلما لكنه يبقى انسان لأن الأبوه و التعليم اشياء مكتسبه و ليست جوهريه................ و هو ممكن يلعب دوران او اكثر في وقت واحد مثلما تفضلت انت و قلت:::: 


> وكمان تقدر تكون اب لابنك التلميذ فى المدرسة بس هناك انت مدرس


فهو هنا يلعب اكثر من دور في أن واحد لكن تلك الأدوار (ليست) من جوهره و هو حتى بدون تلك الأدوار يبقى انسانا فهل انتم تقولون مثل هذا على الله جل و علا(اي انه حتى بدون الأقانيم الثلاث يبقى الله الها سبحانه)؟؟؟؟........... و قال::::


> الاب هو اصل الوجود
> الابن هو العقل الالهى وكلمته الناطقة فينا
> الروح القدس هى روح الله الواهبة للحياة والعاملة فينا
> 
> ...


ان كنتم تقولون ان الأقانيم الثلاث متساويه في الجوهر و المجد و اللاحدوديه و هم كيان و جوهر واحد , فلماذا تقولون ان الأب ليس الابن و الابن ليس الروح القدس و الأب ليس الروح القدس و الخ..؟؟؟؟................... و قال::::


> بالنسبة للنقطة دى
> 
> ماهو مفهوم حياة الله بالنسبة لك حتى اجيبك


لم افهم معنى كلامك جيدا , وضح اكثر لو سمحت...............و قال اخيرا::::





> فى النهاية لى طلب
> 
> بعد 3 صفحات من التحدث والتشعب ممكن تحطلى اوجهه اعتراضاتك فى شكل نقط لان الموضوع كده وسع والواحد هايبتدى يتوه


ان شاء الله على أمرك , ان لم احصل على مرادي من الردود القادمه سأفعل ما أمرتني  و شكرا على ردودك...................... و دمت في أمان الله


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

و ردي على حبيبي ابن الشرق...................... قال::::


> اي انهما اقنوم مختلف عن الذات الالهية لكن الكل هم واحد
> 
> فذات الله متميز بالوجود و هو علة العلل و كذلك الابن فان الآب ناطق بالابن اي الابن متميز بصفة النطق و روح الله هو متميز عن الذات الالهية بانه هو سبب الحياة......
> 
> لكن الله هو واحد


كيف ممكن ان يكونوا متميزين عن بعضهم بعضا و هم متساوون في اللاحدوديه الازليه الابديه(الا ان يكونوا متميزون في المعاني فقط) فهذا امر مقبول لأن حتى صفات الله تعالى مختلفه في المعاني لكنها اصل و مصداق((واحد))........... و قال::::


> اما سؤالك الثاني فقد اجبنا عليه مرات كثيرة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اقرأ السؤال مره اخرى لو سمحت , فأنا لم اقل عقل او روح , انما قلت((حياة الله)) و هي صفه تابعه او متعلقه على حسب قولك انت, فقرأ سؤالي مره اخرى و اجبني عليه لو سمحت , و انا اعيده هنا مره اخرى و انظر بنفسك:


> ان كانت الحياة صفه تابعه و القدره ايضا صفه تابعه, فلماذا تقولون ان حياة الله هو الله و لا تقولون ان قدرة الله هو الله؟!؟!


.......... و قال ايضا::::


> و انت طرحت سؤالا و تراجعت عنه و تغاضيت النظر عن الرد الحاسم
> 
> فانت طالما تحدثت عن المتعاكسات
> 
> ...


ها انت مع الأسف تخطىء او تنسى مره اخرى , لأنني اجبت على هذا السؤال مسبقا و كان في الصفحه6 , فتحقق بنفسك ان اردت .... و جوابي كان:


> لا يوجد عكس للروح و لا للعقل و لا للذات لأنها ليست صفات و انا متفق معك ......... فحتى الاراده ليس لها معكوس منطقيا و للتوضيح اكثر سأسئلك سؤال:ما هو عكس كلمة (كتاب)مثلا؟؟؟؟... و ارجو ان تكون قد فهمتني........... و شكرا على ردودك ....... و دمت بخير و صحه و سلامه


...... هذا و انتظر الردود ان شاء الله .................. و دمتم بصحه و عافيه


----------



## steven gerrard (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

انا قلت

 هاديلك مثال للتقريب( للتقريب لانه لايمكن انطباق الامثلة البشرية على الله )


ورجعت تانى تسال فى المثال

ركز فى اللى انا قلته وانت هاتفهم

على فكرة نحن لانعلم الا ما اعلنه الله لنا فادراك كامل الذات الالهية والتمايز مستحيل نحن ندرك فى حدود ماسمحه الله لنا وانتم برده كده تقولون ان الله لامثل له

انا عايزك تاخد الفكره من المثال مش تتدقق فى حذافيره لانه  مثال للتقريب( للتقريب لانه لايمكن انطباق الامثلة البشرية بحذافيرها على الله )​


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

 مع احترامي لك فأنا من حقي ان ادقق لكي اقتنع و هي ليست مسئلة ايمان و تصديق و خلاص, على العموم انت مشكور على مثالك , و سأنتظر ردود و اجوبة عزيزي ابن الشرق و ارد عليكم معا ان شاء الله تعالى........................ و دمتم سالمين


----------



## remo76 (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

بس يا بشمهندسة اريد ان اوضح لكي وارجو ان تجوبني 
1 نجنو لا نعبد 3 ولكن كيف جاء موضوع 3 
الاجابة :- انتي اول ما تصحي من النوم وتفتحي الشباك ما يدخل من الشباك غير البرغيت ..... ؟ الشمس 
كيف الشمس تدخل لكي وهي فوق 
فان كانت الشمس تدخل لكي  في الغرفة 
فعجيب اللة او خلق الشمس ينذل من السماء لايجلس معنا
ولابد ان ينزل الانة قال ل ادام ان كلت من الشجرة موت تموت اللة يرجع في كلمة 
ليس موت بمعني ولكن هو موت عدم دخولنا السماء ونكون في يد الشيطان 
فلابد ان اللة ينزل ويموت لكي ياخذ الانسان من الموت الي الحياة ويصعد معنا الي السماء
اذا الابد ان يكون ك انسان  
واشمعنا السيد يسوع المسيح من دون البشر كلهم والانبياء 
هو اوحيد الذي ولد من غير يد بشر مع ان كل الانبياء والبشر ولدو بيد بشر 
الاب والاب والاوح القدس الالة واحد 
الاب وهو ك انة الشمس 
والابن ك انة شعاع الشمس الذي يدخل الغرفة 
والروح هو الاحساس القوى بخلاص او ب مسيحية دايما تري الانسان المسيحي وجة منور هذا هو الروح القدس


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

اهلا بك اخي (ريمو) و حياك الله معنا , احب اقولك اني شاب و ليس فتاة , و ارجو ان تنتظر ردي لحين ما يرد اخونا العزيز ابن الشرق ان شاء الله حتى لا يتشتت سياق الموضوع............ و دمت في امان الله


----------



## ابن الشرق (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

أخي العزيز 

انت سألت 



> كيف ممكن ان يكونوا متميزين عن بعضهم بعضا و هم متساوون في اللاحدوديه الازليه الابديه(الا ان يكونوا متميزون في المعاني فقط) فهذا امر مقبول لأن حتى صفات الله تعالى مختلفه في المعاني لكنها اصل و مصداق((واحد))..........



*التمايز الاقنومي في الله الواحد موضوع يحتاج له تفصيل و كما اورد الاخ Steven نحن لا نعرف عن الله الا ما اورده هو لنا الذي يستوعبه عقلنا البشري .... 

لكن اعطيك مثال بسيط ..... فكما ان الروح البشرية متمايزة عن الجسد البشري 

هكذا يتمايز الآب عن الابن عن الروح القدس و الله هو واحد

فالنفس البشرية متساوية مع الجسد في الزمن و المحدودية و في كثير من الامور المشتركة فكلاهما مخلوق لكن تبقى النفس نفس  و الجسد جسد و كلاهما واحد في الانسان الواحد...... ارجو ان تكون النقطة واضحة


انت قد سألت عن الحياة وانا اجبتك عن العقل و الروح ..... 

و سأجيبك عن الحياة ......




			ان كانت الحياة صفه تابعه و القدره ايضا صفه تابعه, فلماذا تقولون ان حياة الله هو الله و لا تقولون ان قدرة الله هو الله؟!؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





عندما نتحدث عن حياة الله هي الله نقصد و نشير الى روح الله سبب الحياة ....... اي ان الحياة هنا للاشارة الى روح الله الازلي السرمدي .........


في اماكن اخرى نشير الى صفة الحياة بشكل عام كصفة تابعة


تماما مثل فعل أرى حين يكون معنويا يحتاج الى مفعولين او يكون اعتياديا يقبل مفعول واحد 

فنستدل من السياق العام للجملة 

و هذا تابع للغويات و النحو


فعندما نقول حياة الله هي الله نعني ان روح الله هو الله ..... 


لكن الذات الالهية ليست قدرة فقط لنحصرها بالقدرة 

ارجو ان تكون قد وصلت هذه الفكرة جيدا 



ومهما حاول العقل البشري الضئيل فلن يدرك الله  ابدا

نحن نستخدم بعض الامثلة للتوضيح ليس الا 

ودمتم بخير *


----------



## steven gerrard (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

عزيزى عاشق الحق 

بالنسبة للمثال اللى انا كاتبته انا قصدى فيه افهمك معنى الاقنوم وهو  * تميز مع عدم الانفصال أو الاستقلال*
*انا عارف انه حسب المثال ممكن يبقى ليك اكثر من اقنوم ولكن انا لم اذكره لاثبت لك ان الله له 3 اقانيم بل ذكرته لتفهم المعنى*
*واعرف ايضا ان فى المثال الوظائف مكتسبة ولكن الاقانيم ازلية عند الله*

*وهذا هو الفرق بين الامثلة البشرية وبين شرح الايمان انه لا يمكن ان تاخذ المثال كاملا بعضه فقط يتناسب والكمال مستحيل*

*انا عارف انك صعب تقتنع ولكنى معك للنهاية*

*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

اهلا بكم من جديد و شكرا على ردودكم...... الأخ العزيز ابن الشرق: انت قلت::::


> التمايز الاقنومي في الله الواحد موضوع يحتاج له تفصيل و كما اورد الاخ Steven نحن لا نعرف عن الله الا ما اورده هو لنا الذي يستوعبه عقلنا البشري ....
> 
> لكن اعطيك مثال بسيط ..... فكما ان الروح البشرية متمايزة عن الجسد البشري
> 
> هكذا يتمايز الآب عن الابن عن الروح القدس و الله هو واحد


ان شاء الله افتح هذا الموضوع مستقبلا و ارجو ان تكون من المشاركين به انت و الأخ ستفن.............. و قلت::::


> فالنفس البشرية متساوية مع الجسد في الزمن و المحدودية و في كثير من الامور المشتركة فكلاهما مخلوق لكن تبقى النفس نفس و الجسد جسد و كلاهما واحد في الانسان الواحد...... ارجو ان تكون النقطة واضحة


اتفق معك في بعض ما قلته و اختلف معك في بعض , و لكن احب ان اعرف رأيك , هل نفس الانسان هي روحه ام هي شيء اخر (مثلا جوهره او ذاته)؟؟؟؟......... و قلت::::


> عندما نتحدث عن حياة الله هي الله نقصد و نشير الى روح الله سبب الحياة ....... اي ان الحياة هنا للاشارة الى روح الله الازلي السرمدي .........


حسنا, و لكن الى ماذا تشيرون عندما تتحدثون عن قدرة الله؟؟؟؟........ و قلت::::


> في اماكن اخرى نشير الى صفة الحياة بشكل عام كصفة تابعة
> 
> 
> تماما مثل فعل أرى حين يكون معنويا يحتاج الى مفعولين او يكون اعتياديا يقبل مفعول واحد
> ...


كلام واضح........ و قلت::::


> لكن الذات الالهية ليست قدرة فقط لنحصرها بالقدرة
> 
> ارجو ان تكون قد وصلت هذه الفكرة جيدا


كلام واضح و صريح , و لكن ارجو منك ان توضحلي لو سمحت ماهي الصفات المتعلقه بلذات و ماهي الصفات المتعلقه بلعقل و ما هي الصفات المتعلقه بلروح و ارجو ان يكون بلترتيب من فضلك و شكرا................ و دمت بصحه و سلامه


----------



## محب للمسيح (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

انتى بتتكلمى كلام وبس انتى نفسك مش فاهمة حاجه


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

الأخ العزيز ستفن: انت قلت::::


> عزيزى عاشق الحق
> 
> بالنسبة للمثال اللى انا كاتبته انا قصدى فيه افهمك معنى الاقنوم وهو تميز مع عدم الانفصال أو الاستقلال
> انا عارف انه حسب المثال ممكن يبقى ليك اكثر من اقنوم ولكن انا لم اذكره لاثبت لك ان الله له 3 اقانيم بل ذكرته لتفهم المعنى


صدقت في كلامك.............. و قلت::::


> واعرف ايضا ان فى المثال الوظائف مكتسبة ولكن الاقانيم ازلية عند الله
> 
> وهذا هو الفرق بين الامثلة البشرية وبين شرح الايمان انه لا يمكن ان تاخذ المثال كاملا بعضه فقط يتناسب والكمال مستحيل
> 
> ...


ان شاء الله تدوم معي بصحه و سلامه للنهايه و شكرا مره اخرى على الرد,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, و دمت في امان الله


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*



محب للمسيح قال:


> انتى بتتكلمى كلام وبس انتى نفسك مش فاهمة حاجه



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله........... اولا انا شاب و لست فتاة و النك نيم هو (عاشق الحق) و ليس(عاشقة الحق)......... و ثانيا: ارجو منك ان تقرأ الردود قبل ان تكتب شيئا ليكون ردك في صلب او سياق الموضوع و شكرا جزيلا.............. و دمتم سالمين


----------



## محب للمسيح (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

سورى فى الاول على انى خاطبتك على انك واحده ثانيا اسمحلى اقولك برضه انته مش فاهم حاجه


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*



محب للمسيح قال:


> سورى فى الاول على انى خاطبتك على انك واحده ثانيا اسمحلى اقولك برضه انته مش فاهم حاجه



العفو اولا و ثانيا اذا كنت انا ( مش فاهم حاجه ) مثلما تقول يا عزيزي , تستطيع انت ان تفهمني و تثبتلي و للقارئ اني لا افهم شيئا و لك جزيل الشكر على ذلك............... و دمتم سالمين


----------



## steven gerrard (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

ماتزعلش يا عاشق الحق من حد

كلنا هنا اخوة ولو حد غلط فى حد نقوله ربنا يسامحك

منتظر اوجه اعتراضاتك فى شكل نقط لو سمحت لنكمل الحوار

سلام الرب معك​


----------



## ابن الشرق (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

*اهلا بك يا اخ عاشق الحق 




			ان شاء الله افتح هذا الموضوع مستقبلا و ارجو ان تكون من المشاركين به انت و الأخ ستفن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


افتح اي موضوع ما دام النقاش هادئ و منطقي فانا من المرحبين بذلك




			اتفق معك في بعض ما قلته و اختلف معك في بعض , و لكن احب ان اعرف رأيك , هل نفس الانسان هي روحه ام هي شيء اخر (مثلا جوهره او ذاته)؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هنا اشير الى النفس البشرية و اقصد بها الروح بشكل عام لان النفس ممكن ان يشار بها الى الانسان ككل في حالات اخرى ......




			حسنا, و لكن الى ماذا تشيرون عندما تتحدثون عن قدرة الله؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يعني لو توضح اكثر حتى استطيع اجابتك بشكل وافي

سألت عن 




			كلام واضح و صريح , و لكن ارجو منك ان توضحلي لو سمحت ماهي الصفات المتعلقه بلذات و ماهي الصفات المتعلقه بلعقل و ما هي الصفات المتعلقه بلروح و ارجو ان يكون بلترتيب من فضلك و شكرا................ و دمت بصحه و سلامه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


صفات الله الكاملة كثيرة جدا 

لكن بشكل عام صفة الوجود هي تابعة للذات الالهية .... كمثال بسيط

و الوجود هو بالاساس للذات الالهية و لذلك الابن موجود بالآب و الروح موجود بالآب 



و صفة النطق مختصة بالابن و صفة الحياة مختصة بالروح 


ارجو ان نتكلم بدقة عن هذا الموضوع و هذه الفقرة بالذات ....... *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

ردي على الأخوين العزيزين ستفن و ابن الشرق.................. اخي ستفن اشكرك اولا على ردك الجميل و ثانيا قلت:


> منتظر اوجه اعتراضاتك فى شكل نقط لو سمحت لنكمل الحوار
> 
> سلام الرب معك


فأرجو منك ان تقرأ ردي هذا و سأوضح اوجه اعتراضاتي ان صح التعبير من خلاله ان شاء الله.................... أخي العزيز ابن الشرق, انت قلت في ردك على سؤالي:


> حسنا, و لكن الى ماذا تشيرون عندما تتحدثون عن قدرة الله؟؟؟؟
> 
> يعني لو توضح اكثر حتى استطيع اجابتك بشكل وافي


اعني انكم عندما تتحدثون عن حياة الله تعالى فأنتم تشيرون الى الروح لأنها مصدر و اساس الحياة, فماهو مصدر و اساس قدرة الله سبحانه عندكم؟؟؟....... و قلت:


> صفات الله الكاملة كثيرة جدا
> 
> لكن بشكل عام صفة الوجود هي تابعة للذات الالهية .... كمثال بسيط
> 
> ...


كلامك واضح و مفهوم , و لكن عندي سؤال لو سمحت , برأيكم هل جميع صفات الله تعالى ازليه؟؟؟......... ارجو الرد على السؤالين المطروحين في هذا الرد حتى ابين لكم اوجه الاعتراضات كما يريد الأخ ستفن.................... و دمتم بكل خير و سلامه


----------



## ابن الشرق (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

*مرحبا بك عاشق الحق.......... 




			اعني انكم عندما تتحدثون عن حياة الله تعالى فأنتم تشيرون الى الروح لأنها مصدر و اساس الحياة, فماهو مصدر و اساس قدرة الله سبحانه عندكم؟؟؟.......
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


 مصدر قدرة الله هو الذات الالهية 





			كلامك واضح و مفهوم , و لكن عندي سؤال لو سمحت , برأيكم هل جميع صفات الله تعالى ازليه؟؟؟.........
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



لقد ناقشنا هذا الموضوع مرارا و خصوصا في الصفحات الاولى 

عندما ناقشنا معنى التابع و المتبوع



فعندما نتكلم عن الله و ازليته 

لانتحدث عن زمن معين لان الله لا ينطبق عليه قوانين الزمان كما تنطبق علينا في الايام الحاضرة 

و الله يمتلك هذه الصفات دوما 


و نحن لا يمكن تصور الله بدون علمه او محبته ......... الخ 

اعتقد اللغة البشرية لا يمكنها اعطاء الوصف الدقيق للالهيات لان اللغة هي اصلا للتفاهم بين البشر *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

اهلا بك من جديد ........... عزيزي انت قلت:


> مصدر قدرة الله هو الذات الالهية


كلام جميل .....انت تقول :
مصدر حياة الله هو روح الله و مصدر قدرة الله هو ذات الله سبحانه ... و تقول:
روح الله هو الله و ذات الله هو الله طبعا .....
 السؤال هو : لماذا تقولون ان حياة الله هو الله و لا تقولون ان قدرة الله هو الله ايضا ؟؟؟؟ ( ارجو ان تكون قد فهمت ما اعني و ارجو اجابتك)...... و قلت:


> لقد ناقشنا هذا الموضوع مرارا و خصوصا في الصفحات الاولى
> 
> عندما ناقشنا معنى التابع و المتبوع
> 
> ...


انا اعرف هذا و لكن يبدو انك لم تفهم مقصودي جيدا , سأسئلك سؤالا و ارجو منك الاجابه الوافيه ان شاء الله.........
السؤال : اثنين من صفات الله تعالى هو ( الخالق و الرازق ) , فهل هذه الصفات برأيكم ازليه (اي انها كانت قبل الخليقه) موجوده ايضا مثل العلم و الحياة و القدره و الخ......؟؟؟؟؟ و شكرا......................... و دمتم بخير و سلامه


----------



## ابن الشرق (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*



> كلام جميل .....انت تقول :
> مصدر حياة الله هو روح الله و مصدر قدرة الله هو ذات الله سبحانه ... و تقول:
> روح الله هو الله و ذات الله هو الله طبعا .....
> السؤال هو : لماذا تقولون ان حياة الله هو الله و لا تقولون ان قدرة الله هو الله ايضا ؟؟؟؟ ( ارجو ان تكون قد فهمت ما اعني و ارجو اجابتك)......



*لانني قد اجبتك مسبقا لا يمكن حصر الذت الالهية فقط بالقدرة .......*




> اعرف هذا و لكن يبدو انك لم تفهم مقصودي جيدا , سأسئلك سؤالا و ارجو منك الاجابه الوافيه ان شاء الله.........
> السؤال : اثنين من صفات الله تعالى هو ( الخالق و الرازق ) , فهل هذه الصفات برأيكم ازليه (اي انها كانت قبل الخليقه) موجوده ايضا مثل العلم و الحياة و القدره و الخ......؟؟؟؟؟ و شكرا......................... و دمتم بخير و سلامه



*لا اعرف لِمَ انت مُصِر الى هذا الحد للتحدث بهذا الموضوع بالذات عن موضوع يفوق ادراك العقل البشري

الازل ....... 

الله لا يحده زمان ..... لذلك الكلام عن زمنية الخلق  ...... غير سهل و نوعا ما غير مدرك 

لان الله لا يحده الزمان و المكان 


ذات مرة كنت قد  سالتك ان كنت تعرف الازل .... و قلت نعم

هل الازل هو زمان معين ؟ هل الزمان و قوانينه تنطبق في (الازل) و في (الابدية)

 اريد اجابة حتى استطيع اجابتك*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

اهلا بك ........... انت قلت يا عزيزي:


> لانني قد اجبتك مسبقا لا يمكن حصر الذت الالهية فقط بالقدرة .......


و استنتج من كلامك اولا : ان الروح تحصر بلحياة فقط
ثانيا : هل يمكن حصر العقل فقط بلنطق او الكلمه ( و انتم تقولون ان كلمة الله هو الله)؟؟؟؟
 و قلت في ردك على سؤالي:


> إقتباس:
> اعرف هذا و لكن يبدو انك لم تفهم مقصودي جيدا , سأسئلك سؤالا و ارجو منك الاجابه الوافيه ان شاء الله.........
> السؤال : اثنين من صفات الله تعالى هو ( الخالق و الرازق ) , فهل هذه الصفات برأيكم ازليه (اي انها كانت قبل الخليقه) موجوده ايضا مثل العلم و الحياة و القدره و الخ......؟؟؟؟؟ و شكرا......................... و دمتم بخير و سلامه
> 
> لا اعرف لِمَ انت مُصِر الى هذا الحد للتحدث بهذا الموضوع بالذات عن موضوع يفوق ادراك العقل البشري


لماذا اذاً هذا الموضوع واضح في توحيدنا و لا يفوق ادراكنا العقلي و لله الحمد و الشكر ,,,, فنحن هنا لا نتكلم عن كنه ذات الله سبحانه و كيفيته جل و علا بل نتكلم عن امور يمكن لنا ان ندركها من خلال عقولنا التي هي نعمه لا تقاس بثمن من الله سبحانه الكريم الرحيم.
 و قلت : 


> الازل .......
> 
> الله لا يحده زمان ..... لذلك الكلام عن زمنية الخلق ...... غير سهل و نوعا ما غير مدرك
> 
> لان الله لا يحده الزمان و المكان


يبدو انك يا عزيزي قد خلطت الامور .......... فأنا لم اقل ( متى كان الله او الى متى سيبقى) حاشا لله سبحانه فهو الأزل الأبد و هو الواحد الأحد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن و لايوجد و لن يكن له سبحانه كفوا أحد......
انما كان كلامي متعلق بأشياء كانت عدما و اوجدها الله تعالى من بعد عدمها..... الخلق و الخليقه ليست اشياء ازليه , بل لها بدايه .........
و المخلوق ليس ازليا و المرزوق ايضا كذلك ,,, لأن كل مخلوق مرزوق و كل مرزوق مخلوق.
و قلت :


> ذات مرة كنت قد سالتك ان كنت تعرف الازل .... و قلت نعم
> 
> هل الازل هو زمان معين ؟ هل الزمان و قوانينه تنطبق في (الازل) و في (الابدية)
> 
> اريد اجابة حتى استطيع اجابتك


الأزل هو شيء قديم بلا بدايه و الأبد هو شيئ باقي بلا نهايه و لا تنتطبق قوانين الزمن لا على الأزل و لا على الأبد لأن الزمن شيء محدود و الأزل لا حد لقدمه و الأبد لا حد لبقائه......
الله تعالى هو القديم بلا بدايه و هو الباقي بلا نهايه
لكن قد يكون المخلوق قديما لكن لابد و ان له بدايه و قد يكون باقيا لكن لابد ان يكون له نهايه الا في حالات استثنائيه و الله هو من وضعها..... مثل حياة الانسان الأبديه .... فحياة الانسان ابديه بأرادة الله لا بارادة الانسان و الانسان سيبقى في هذا الكون بفضل الله تعالى عليه............. و دمتم سالمين


----------



## ابن الشرق (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

*




			استنتج من كلامك اولا : ان الروح تحصر بلحياة فقط
ثانيا : هل يمكن حصر العقل فقط بلنطق او الكلمه ( و انتم تقولون ان كلمة الله هو الله)؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الكلمة ليس صفة بل اقنوم في حين ان القدرة صفة .... 

عندما نقول كلمة الله هو الله لان كلمة الله تمثل العقل 

و نحن لا نقول ان النطق هو الله

نؤمن ان الكلمة الالهية الاقنوم الثاني هو ابن الله أي الله المتجسد
و القدرة هي فعل

في حين ان الابن  من نفس جوهر الله الآب





			انما كان كلامي متعلق بأشياء كانت عدما و اوجدها الله تعالى من بعد عدمها..... الخلق و الخليقه ليست اشياء ازليه , بل لها بدايه .........
و المخلوق ليس ازليا و المرزوق ايضا كذلك ,,, لأن كل مخلوق مرزوق و كل مرزوق مخلوق.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كل خلق له بداية و هذا ما اتفق به معك ..... 

و كما اسلفت ان قوانين الزمان و المكان لا تنطبق على الله و في الازل او الى الابد  

فلقب الخالق ازلي قيقال له حتى قبل ان يخلق اي شيئ


كما اننا لا ندرك معنى الازل و الابدية بالشكل العملي و مدى زمان الخلق...... 

انت سألت في البداية 




			اثنين من صفات الله تعالى هو ( الخالق و الرازق ) , فهل هذه الصفات برأيكم ازليه (اي انها كانت قبل الخليقه) موجوده ايضا مثل العلم و الحياة و القدره و الخ......؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فكان سؤالك... هل صفات الله كالخلق و الرزق ازلية 

اولا قدرة الخلق ازلية 
و ثانيا كل الخليقة و مصيرها و كل شيئ بالتفصيل عند الله حتى قبل ان يخلق العالم. اي قبل تأسيس العالم

دمت في امان الله *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

الأخ الحبيب ابن الشرق .......... قلت لي:


> الكلمة ليس صفة بل اقنوم في حين ان القدرة صفة ....


فلماذا لا تكون صفة الله هو الله؟؟؟؟
.......... و قلت:


> نؤمن ان الكلمة الالهية الاقنوم الثاني هو ابن الله أي الله المتجسد


ما هو رأيك بمقولة(( الأبن المولود قبل كل الدهور)) , بمعنى كيف يكون الاقنوم الثاني أزلي و هو مولود , هل هذا شيء يؤيد العقل و المنطق ام المسئله مع احترامي و تقديري هي مسئله ايمان و تصديق و فقط؟؟؟؟....... و قلت:


> و القدرة هي فعل


القدره صفه و بها يقام بلأفعال.......... و قلت:


> فكان سؤالك... هل صفات الله كالخلق و الرزق ازلية
> 
> اولا قدرة الخلق ازلية
> و ثانيا كل الخليقة و مصيرها و كل شيئ بالتفصيل عند الله حتى قبل ان يخلق العالم. اي قبل تأسيس العالم


متفق معك ....... لكن عندي سؤالين لو تكرمت:
1- صفات مثل الخالق و الرازق و المحيي , هل هي صفات الذات ام هي صفات الفعل؟؟؟؟ و
2- ما هو الفرق بين صفات الذات و صفات الفعل؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## steven gerrard (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

عذرا اخى عاشق الحق على  التاخير لظروف المذاكرة وانتظر ردى الشامل قريبا واتركك موقتا مع اخى العزيز ابن الشرق

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ابن الشرق (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*



> فلماذا لا تكون صفة الله هو الله؟؟؟؟



*هل الصفة او النعت جوهر او ذات ....... ؟ لان النعت يدل على جانب معين لا الكل.......





			ما هو رأيك بمقولة(( الأبن المولود قبل كل الدهور)) , بمعنى كيف يكون الاقنوم الثاني أزلي و هو مولود , هل هذا شيء يؤيد العقل و المنطق ام المسئله مع احترامي و تقديري هي مسئله ايمان و تصديق و فقط؟؟؟؟.......
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


في الازل لا يوجد قوانين زمن 

و ان ولادة الكلمة ازلية قبل كل الدهور 

فلا قوانين زمنية و لا قوانين مكانية

لذلك عندما نتكلم عن ازلية الله يعني لا زمن معين 

 و لله ليس لديه بداية و كذلك الكلمة ليس له بداية زمنية لانه ازلي مثل الآب 

و هذا ليس مجرد كلمات بل ايمان حقيقي مع اقتناع عقلي 





			لكن عندي سؤالين لو تكرمت:
1- صفات مثل الخالق و الرازق و المحيي , هل هي صفات الذات ام هي صفات الفعل؟؟؟؟ و
2- ما هو الفرق بين صفات الذات و صفات الفعل؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


قل لي بالضبط ماذا تعني بصفات الفعل ؟ 

و اجيبك بكل سرور *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

عذرا على الانقطاع بسبب وجود بعض المشاكل في خدمة الانترنت لدي.


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*



steven gerrard قال:


> عذرا اخى عاشق الحق على  التاخير لظروف المذاكرة وانتظر ردى الشامل قريبا واتركك موقتا مع اخى العزيز ابن الشرق
> 
> سلام ونعمة​



بلتوفيق و النجاح ان شاء الله و حياك الله معنا في اي وقت...... و دمت بخير


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

و اما ردي على الأخ العزيز ابن الشرق ..........
قال:


> هل الصفة او النعت جوهر او ذات ....... ؟ لان النعت يدل على جانب معين لا الكل.......


الله تعالى ليس ذات+صفات
و قال:


> في الازل لا يوجد قوانين زمن
> 
> و ان ولادة الكلمة ازلية قبل كل الدهور
> 
> فلا قوانين زمنية و لا قوانين مكانية


ما هذا الكلام يا أخي؟!؟!؟!؟!؟ هل يوجد شيئ اسمه ( ولاده ازليه )؟!؟!؟!؟
كل مولود مهما كان غير موجود قبل الولاده و الله سبحانه لا يلد و لا يولد و كل الولادات محكومه بقوانين زمنيه!!!!!! 
و قال:


> لذلك عندما نتكلم عن ازلية الله يعني لا زمن معين
> 
> و لله ليس لديه بداية و كذلك الكلمة ليس له بداية زمنية لانه ازلي مثل الآب


الله سبحانه ازلي و لابدايه لوجوده و لكن كل مولود غير ازلي و لم يكن قبل الولاده و اذا كان كما تقول ان الأبن ازلي فلماذا لا يتساوى مع الأب في الأبوه؟؟؟؟
 و قال:


> و هذا ليس مجرد كلمات بل ايمان حقيقي مع اقتناع عقلي


اقتناع عقلي ؟!؟!؟!؟!؟
 و قال ايضا:


> قل لي بالضبط ماذا تعني بصفات الفعل ؟
> 
> و اجيبك بكل سرور


معنى صفات الأفعال : هو أنها تجب بوجود الفعل ولا تجب قبل وجوده ، فصفات الذات لله تعالى هي الوصف له بأنه حي ، قادر ، عالم ألا ترى أنه لم يزل مستحقا لهذه الصفات ولا يزال . ووصفنا له تعالى بصفات الأفعال كقولنا خالق ، رازق ، محيي ، مميت ، مبدئ ، معيد ، ألا ترى أنه قبل خلقه الخلق لا يصح وصفه بأنه خالق وقبل إحيائه الأموات لا يقال إنه محيي . ، والفرق بين صفات الأفعال وصفات الذات : أن صفات الذات لا يصح لصاحبها الوصف بأضدادها ولا خلوه منها، وأوصاف الأفعال يصح الوصف لمستحقها بأضدادها وخروجه عنها،الا ترى انه لا يصح وصف الله تعالى بأنه يموت او يعجز او يجهل,ولا يصح الوصف له بالخروج عن كونه حيا عالما قادرا ، ويصح الوصف بأنه غير خالق اليوم، ولا رازق لزيد (مثلا)، ولا محيي لميت بعينه ، ولا مبدئ لشئ في هذه الحال.
و دمتم برعاية الكريم


----------



## ابن الشرق (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

*اهلا بك مرة ثانية .... 

و عسى ان تكون قد انتهت لديك مشكلة الدخول الى الشبكة 

كنت قد سألتني 




			فلماذا لا تكون صفة الله هو الله؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
فأجبتك ... 



 هل الصفة او النعت جوهر او ذات ....... ؟ لان النعت يدل على جانب معين لا الكل.......

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
فأجبتني ... 




			الله تعالى ليس ذات+صفات
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


 واتمنى ان تخبرني  ما هو اعتقادك و فكرك في هذا الموضوع

ما هو النعت او الصفة برأيك ..... ؟

انتطر ردك لنكمل 




			الله سبحانه ازلي و لابدايه لوجوده و لكن كل مولود غير ازلي و لم يكن قبل الولاده و اذا كان كما تقول ان الأبن ازلي فلماذا لا يتساوى مع الأب في الأبوه؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عندما نتكلم عن الولادة الازلية ....... اي من الازل تمت الولادة كولادة الكلمة من العقل و بقاءها حتى عند التجسد الالهي على الارض .... 

الولادة منذ الازل و لهذا الابن ازلي لانه في عقل الآب منذ الازل

و التساوي في الازلية لا يعني التساوي في الابوة

لان ألاب هو الوالد في حين الابن مولود لكنه غير مخلوق 



من خلال حديثك عن صفات العقل و صفات الذات 

انا اؤيدك ..... ان الخق ليس ازليا 

لكن الله هو خالق حتى قبل ان يخلق الكون  ..... لان قدرة الخلق لديه ازلية




			الا ترى انه لا يصح وصف الله تعالى بأنه يموت او يعجز او يجهل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تماما الله لا يموت او يجهل...... الخ

و موت المسيح على الصليب هو انفصال الروح البشرية عن الجسد و الموت يقع على الناسوت فقط

لان حتى روح الانسان لا تموت بل ان الجسد يموت 

لكن نقول ان فلان مات لا نقول ان جسد فلان مات ! 

*


----------



## remo76 (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

يا اخي اريد ان اطرح سوال لماذ السيد المسيح من دون العالم كلهم هو الذي ولد من غير ذرع بشر لو كان نبي يولد ك نبي بيد بشر 
سوال اخر 
عندما تشعل عود من الكبريت هل هذا العود هو خشب ام شطاطة ام نار ام هو 3 في بعض 
 كذا الاب والابن والروح القدس 3 واحد


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

اهلا بك......



> واتمنى ان تخبرني ما هو اعتقادك و فكرك في هذا الموضوع
> 
> ما هو النعت او الصفة برأيك ..... ؟
> 
> انتطر ردك لنكمل


الله تعالى كيان ازلي ابدي لامحدود من كل النواحي و صفاته الذاتيه , مثل الوجود و الحياة و العلم و القدره و الخ.... هي عين ذاته و لا يوجد ادنى اختلاف بين الذات و هذه الصفات و الكل مصداق واحد.... بمعنى انها ليست (زائده) على الذات بل هي عين الذات الالهيه المقدسه.



> الولادة منذ الازل و لهذا الابن ازلي لانه في عقل الآب منذ الازل


ما معنى كلام في عقل الأب؟ .... انتم تقولون ان الابن هو الله و الاب هو الله و هم جوهر واحد فكيف يكون الله ( في ) الله منذ الازل؟!؟!؟!؟.. و انت عندما تستعمل كلمة ( في ) فهذه الكلمه تستعمل للاشاره اما الى ( مكان معين ) مثلما تقول : ان مخ الانسان في رأسه , او الى ( زمان معين ) , مثلما تقول : سأزور صديقي في الساعه الخامسه., و الله منزه سبحانه عن كل مكان و زمان.



> و التساوي في الازلية لا يعني التساوي في الابوة


يا اخي ان كانو جوهر واحد و كينونه واحده و لاهوت واحد ايضا فكيف لا يتساوون ؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟




> لان ألاب هو الوالد في حين الابن مولود لكنه غير مخلوق


يا عزيزي ان كانو جوهر واحد كما تقولون و هو غير محدود و ازلي ابدي فلا يمكن و مستحيل ان يكون هناك تميز بينهم بأي نوع , و معنى كلامك= لأن (الله) هو الوالد في حين (الله) مولود , و لا معنى لهذا الكلام يا عزيزي.


> لكن الله هو خالق حتى قبل ان يخلق الكون ..... لان قدرة الخلق لديه ازلية


كان كلامي عن صفة الخلق و ليس القدره على الخلق... اوضحلك: الله قادر ان يغفر و لكن لا تنسب اليه صفة المغفره الا بعد ان يغفر .



> و موت المسيح على الصليب هو انفصال الروح البشرية عن الجسد و الموت يقع على الناسوت فقط
> 
> لان حتى روح الانسان لا تموت بل ان الجسد يموت
> 
> لكن نقول ان فلان مات لا نقول ان جسد فلان مات !


كلام واضح و مفهوم ....... شكرا على ردك
 و دمت بخير


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجوبه مقنعه من اخوتي في الانسانيه*

الأخ ريمو ...... انت قلت:


> يا اخي اريد ان اطرح سوال لماذ السيد المسيح من دون العالم كلهم هو الذي ولد من غير ذرع بشر لو كان نبي يولد ك نبي بيد بشر


الجواب: خلق الله تعالى أدم بدون ذكر و لا انثى 
 و خلق حواء من ذكر بلا انثى 
و خلق عيسى عليه السلام من انثى بلا ذكر 
و خلق باقي البشر من ذكر و انثى
و الواضح هو ان احدى اهداف الله سبحانه من هذا الشيئ هو اخراس و ردع كل ملحد و كافر يشك بقدرة الله على كل شيئ.
و قلت: 


> عندما تشعل عود من الكبريت هل هذا العود هو خشب ام شطاطة ام نار ام هو 3 في بعض
> كذا الاب والابن والروح القدس 3 واحد


الجواب: عود الكبريت المشتعل مركب.

و دمتم سالمين


----------

